# Young Prospects



## JGKoblenz

Let's make another list:
I just want to know about some guys that are playing in a pro league and you think will have a chance in NBA soon.

Anderson Varejao

I will start with the next brazilian that will be in NBA. His actual club is Barcelona (Spain), but he used to play in Franca (Brazil). His position used to be C/F, but now he is moving to the 3. He has a nice understanding of the game, a very good actitude and some great offense skills. He never give up on a play and have a nice shot range. But he is still a project and need to develop his game and especially his body. He had a nice WC and I think he is the most promissing player in Brazil now. Will be a top 10 pick in 2003 draft.

I am curious about other guys. Especially Darko Milicic, Maciej Lampe, Kresimir Loncar. Feel free to post about any player you feel that will be in NBA.


----------



## JGKoblenz

I found a good profile about Loncar in nbadraft.net. :yes: Take a look in the link below. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/kresimirloncar.htm


----------



## bender

*NBA prospect from German BBL*










Malick Badiane

This 18 years old prospect is native from Thiès, Senegal. His actual club is Opel Skyliners in Frankfurt. He joined the Senegalese Junior National Team at the African Championships for Juniors in Egypt, and grabed 15 rebounds per game. Further he showed up at adidas ABCD Camp, where he went from a little-known player to one of the best prospects at the position along with Kendrick Perkins and Jackie Butler with his performance. According to ESPN, Badiane looked sensational in making an NBA move from the wing, jabbing his man, jab-stepping him again, created some space with the defender backing up and knocking down a sweet 3-pointer. After that, he was expected to enroll at Oak Hill or Winchendon for his senior year (ESPN has still listed him among their top100 HS seniors). But instead he was coming back to Germany and turned pro. Skyliners coach Gordon Herbert likes his work ethic and his great athleticism.


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: NBA prospect from German BBL*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malick Badiane
> 
> This 18 years old prospect is native from Thiès, Senegal. His actual club is Opel Skyliners in Frankfurt. He joined the Senegalese Junior National Team at the African Championships for Juniors in Egypt, and grabed 15 rebounds per game. Further he showed up at adidas ABCD Camp, where he went from a little-known player to one of the best prospects at the position along with Kendrick Perkins and Jackie Butler with his performance. According to ESPN, Badiane looked sensational in making an NBA move from the wing, jabbing his man, jab-stepping him again, created some space with the defender backing up and knocking down a sweet 3-pointer. After that, he was expected to enroll at Oak Hill or Winchendon for his senior year (ESPN has still listed him among their top100 HS seniors). But instead he was coming back to Germany and turned pro. Skyliners coach Gordon Herbert likes his work ethic and his great athleticism.


Nice post bender!

Can you say if the German BBL season started already?
If the answer is yes, how is he doing in the league?
I would love if you know a site when I can follow the league. Thanks...

I can't believe bender is the only one who knows a good young prospect.


----------



## bender

*Re: Re: NBA prospect from German BBL*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> Nice post bender!


Thanks. 


> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> Can you say if the German BBL season started already?


Yes, it did start a few weeks ago.


> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> If the answer is yes, how is he doing in the league?


Actually he doesn't play for the Skyliners, but for their farm team TV Langen (2nd division). Badiane currently averages 7.8 points and 6.6 rebounds in 16 minutes per game. Here are his complete stats.


> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> I would love if you know a site when I can follow the league. Thanks...


If you're able to read German, this is your site: Sport1.de
But I guess you aren't, so check this: Eurobasket


> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> I can't believe bender is the only one who knows a good young prospect.


Me, too.


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Re: Re: NBA prospect from German BBL*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, it did start a few weeks ago.
> 
> Actually he doesn't play for the Skyliners, but for their farm team TV Langen (2nd division). Badiane currently averages 7.8 points and 6.6 rebounds in 16 minutes per game. Here are his complete stats.
> 
> If you're able to read German, this is your site: Sport1.de
> But I guess you aren't, so check this: Eurobasket
> 
> Me, too.


Thanks for all your answers!

And you are right, I can't read German (shame on me, because I have to speak it since I have German Passport), but I will try to learn it next year.:yes:


----------



## bender

*Another profile (a bit larger)*










Tahirou Sani

Since Tahirou Sani resides in Douai there are questions about his real age. He came to France in 1998 throught Jean Piere Ciesielski, who developed basketball programms with Mali. Sani started to play for the local basketball club, BCM Gravelines. In his age-category (between 13 and 15 years) he dominated. Opposing coaches and players were astonished at this African feller who scored 80 points and 50 rebounds like nothing. And because of his performance as well as his matured frame they began to query his age. Finally the BCM officials took Sani to a nearby hospital where doctors made a X-ray of his wrist. This almost absolutely certain method showed that Tahirou Sani was really born in 1985.
Sani is a remarkable player. He has exceptional athletiscism and an incredible vertical leap. He knows how to handle the ball right and excels at taking people off the dribble. He still needs to develop a reliable jumpshot if he wants to play the 3, but he spends a lot of time working on it and it has improved greatly.
In 2000 he showed his talent at the World Junior Tournament in Douai. Premier prospects like Maciej Lampe, Diego Brezzo, Luol Deng and Carmelo Anthony were among his opponents. But only Mello was able to battle with Sani, and he is two years older. Sani also won the slam dunk contest when he took off from the foul line and jumped over seven people. Soon scouts focused their attention on Sani. They want him to transfer to a high school in the United States, perennial powerhouses like Lakewood Artesia in California and Oak Hill Academy in Virginia were mentioned, as well as T-Mac's alma mater Mount Zion Christian in North Carolina, where Sani's buddy and countryman Mohamed Tangara is playing. Of course all of these schools would like to have Sani among their stundents, but Ciesielski didn't want him to go to the United States. 'Why?', I hear you asking. I'll tell you: Few years ago Ciesielski send his then top prospect Ousmane Cissè to the States. In Montgomery, Alabama, Cissè did rise to one of the best prep players in the country. But soon he began to listen to the wrong people and finally declares himself eligible for the NBA draft of 2001, straight out of high school. Though four HS seniors were selected among the first eight, Cissè felt down. Picked in the second round as number 47 overall by the Denver, Cissè never played a minute of NBA basketball. He was waived by Denver and recently signed with a team in Russia.
Due to this, Tahirou Sani is still attending a private school in France. He was years away academically when he came from Mali, so he has to work hard to get eligible for college. Yes, he wants to attend a college in the United States. Needless to say that the list of interested schools is long: North Carolina, Duke, Michigan State, UCLA and Georgia, to name a few. 
Since 2000 Sani plays for Gravelines' 21-under team, with and against players born mostly in 1983 or 1982. Anyway he averaged 5 points and 4 rebounds through season 2000-2001 and increased this stats during 2001-2002 to an average of almost 11 points and 7 boards. BCM did place as 3rd in their league with a 23-7 record in 2001-2002.
In the summer of 2002 Tahirou Sani joined the Malian National Team at the African Championship for Juniors held in Egypt. He lead his team with almost 19 points and 12 rebounds per game to a bronze medal. Their only loss was a 79-92 against Angola in the semifinal.
Recently Sani considers about coming to the US to play AAU basketball. If NCAA rules permit, he will join Team Georgia Elite together with Tangara. Coach Linzy Davis surely gives his best to bring Sani to Georgia. Everyone wants a bit of Sani.


----------



## JGKoblenz

You did that or it's an article?

If it's an article I can't let you post it entirely here (we have a copyright police) and you have to put the source.

If you did it, congrats.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## bender

You don't need to remove it, I wrote it.


----------



## JGKoblenz

I won't. 

Nice work bender. You are a great poster for the site! Just keep the good work. :yes:

For everyone: How about more prospects???


----------



## bender

The center of the team I'm playing for is also born in 1985. He is 6'9" and a Eddie-Griffin-type of player. He averaged about 10 points, 15 rebounds and 10 blocks per game. Do you think he's a young European prospect, too? :grinning:


----------



## Matthew Maurer

Great thread I'll be sure to look for these young men.

Matthew Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## Slim

*Bender .....*

I hate to burst your bubble about a few things but, I will. Did you know that Cisse's family BANNED the john Pierre guy from coming in contact with Cisse? I don't think so. Cisse being one of his top players !! Thats a joke, the kid was NEVER allowed by his parents in bamako to have any contact with the French guy. It's easy to post second handed info. One other thing. DENVER did NOT RELEASE CISSE !!! He won a grievance against them and had them renounce his draft rights. One other thing that is comical, the french guy apparently can't get Cisse out of his mind, why is that. Could it be that he's about to be KICKEd out of the Mali Basketball federation ???!!! There seems to be some rumble coming from the Mali players in the US that have gotten to the US the same way Cisse did, and are QUITE happy with their situations. So, if you please, BENDER, apprise John Pierre C. that his days are numbered with his affiliation with Mali basketball players. ALL of them, Samake, O. Cisse, D. Cisse, and all of the rest of them are gonna take over. hehehehehehehe ANNNNNDDDDDD, DUDE, Cisse is not in Russia !!!!! I love it when guys from a MILLION and a half miles away make comments and are not privy or CLOSE enought to even have a clum. 

Oh, and Matt, keep up the good work !!


----------



## JGKoblenz

Nice to know that Matthew Maurer!

I hope you can visit this board more often! I would love to hear your knowledge. We have great insights here. Look at the Euroleague thread, I think you will like it!

For everyone: Let's stay in the topic guys!


----------



## Slim

*I hear you ...*

I just really wanted to set the record straight, thats alll. to many times, people quote what they heard a friend of a friends, neighbors girfriend said. Thats was only what I was saying. I know first hand about much of this Bender guys info, and If i didn't set it straight, I'd be helping to spread false information. But I do get your point.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

Thanks guys hope you like the new scouting report that I wrote on Lebron James! JGKoblenz you know that I will stay with this board I will try to have some type of pressence. I don't want to be out of touch with the fans casue trust me watching tape and going to games can take up much of your time. Slim thanks for the praise and as alwasy hope you guys stay in touch.

Matthew J. Maurer
NBA Draft.net


----------



## bender

@Slim:

*You say, "that Cisse's family BANNED the john Pierre guy from coming in contact with Cisse?":* 
Ciesielski brought Cissè from Mali via France to USA. Arriving in the US, Cissè cut all connections to Ciesielski and signed with his agent Don Jackson at this time. I never said Cissè sign anything with Ciesielski.

*You say, "DENVER did NOT RELEASE CISSE":* 
If you don't believe me, you may believe this:


> Courtesy of Hoopsworld
> Ousmane Cisse F 6-8 240 - St. Jude H.S. (Ala.) drafted by Denver in the second round in 2001 from St. Jude High in Alabama. Cisse was the 47th overall selection. The 6-foot-8 forward failed his physical because of a torn knee ligament and was waived by the Nuggets before the season.


*You say, "that (Ciesielski's) days are numbered with his affiliation with Mali basketball players":*
Who are you? The president of Mali? Ciesielski brought a few other players from Mali to France since Cissè (Sani, Tangara, Traore, ...). His days aren't _numbered_.

*You say, "Cisse is not in Russia"*:
Here's another quote from a very popular website for you.


> Courtesy of Eurobasket
> Cisse goes to Russia - Aug 25, 2002 - by Eurobasket
> Mali center Ousmane Cisse (214-C-82, agent: Jackson Don, college: High School USA) was signed by Russian team Lokomotiv Min.Vody.


*You say, you "love it when guys from a MILLION and a half miles away make comments and are not privy or CLOSE enought to even have a clum"*:
The article you criticize is about Sani, not Cissè, did you forgot that? I think I'm closer to Sani than you'll ever be.


----------



## Slim

*Beg to differ .......*

I don't have the time to deal with the links and all that type of crap. HOOPSWORLD ....get a clue. I just so happen to be quite privy to more info than you know guy. Try again. Every thats everybody here in the states know just what is and what is not not. Released before the season ............. NOPE !!! If memory serves me correct the final resolution on The NBAPA grievance was issued in January. 

Is that the same website that hasd Cisse as playing in Turkey when he was in the states playing his Sr. year ? yup, I thought so.

Are you and John Pierre buddies or something ? he knows the score, he's gotten his last player from Mali. By the way, how is my little chubby budy doing? the last time I say him was at the ABCD camp in New Jersey when he brought some guys over that SUCKED. But hey, I'll patronize you, so you got some links from a few INTERNET WEBSITES !! here in america most of us read for amusement, we don't take them to be very accurate because for the most part they are innacurate. 

Why do I know these things, try being registered as a player rep with the players association.

Oh, and one final observation............ Cisse in Russia ? dang guy, appatently you still believe in these websites. CISSE SIGNED IN THE NBDL AND WAS ALLOCATED TO THE MOBILE REVELERS !!! If I were you, I'd stop misleading people with these bullcrap editorials and claiming to be affiliated with a guy like John Pierre, HIS NAME IS MUD !!! IF YOU HAVE ANY CREDIBILITY WHEREEVER YOU ARE, YOU'RE TURNING INTO A JOKE WITH YOUR AFFILIATIONS !!!! john pierre hehehehehehehehe and NOPE, I'm not sniffing Sani's jock !! In fact, as I understand it, the Malian's in the USA are moving to get him out of France and in the states. You see, they have all banned together and have a VERY LARGE LACK OF TRUST FOR EUROPEANS !!!! See YA !!! Wouldn't wanna be YA ! Tell john pierre PEACE !!! :rbanana:


----------



## JGKoblenz

Slim & Bender:

I know you guys can handle a discussion, but this is getting totally off-topic. I would apreciate a lot if you take this to PM.

JGKoblenz


----------



## bender

Just one final post, JGKoblenz, I'll come back to original topic after that.

Slim, maybe you're right that Cisse isn't playing in Russia but in the NBDL, but that actually doesn't matter. What matters most is that Cissè isn't playing in the NBA now, even if he could. He was one of the top 10 HS-players in 2001 and could have been a first-round pick if he had play college basketball. Instead, he got mad and declared right outta high school. Ciesielski only want that Sani doesn't make the same mistake, that's why he's keeping him in France. Enough said, you don't need to reply.

BTW: I'm not buddy with Ciesielski. Nevertheless you should stop knocking him.


----------



## Slim

you're close Bender, but still no cigar. Dude didn't get drafted in 1st because of a well documented knee surgery. I mean, everybody knows about that, well maybe except you !!!!

GOT MAD AND DECLARED !!!! SON, you need to be capable of expressing yourself a tad bit better. A EUROPEAN LOOKING OUT FOR AN AFRICAN ??!!! NOVEL CONCEPT IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF. WHO made you, or anyone else the moral policeman as to judging what is, and what is not a mistake? Does an individual have a choice to do as he pleases? I might say that you made a very poor choice in your career field. I'd seem like somewhat of an idiot right? SOOOOOO, surmise it to say that you, and your buddy come across as TOTAL and unadulterrated frauds in that you apparently seek out African youngsters and sweep them away to safety. YEAH RIGHT !!! Career suggestion dude, you may want to relieve yourself of your affiliations, I question your legitimacy with anything you post. 

Your bud sounds like he's doing the same thing as the Russians did to Muhammed Lesage, and Olumide Oyedijj. YOU KNOW making sure they don't make mistakes, BUT in actuality, SLAVERY !!! You do know about that don't you. Do us all a favor and help yourselves and stop with the, " I'm doing this for your own good " SLAVERY !!! NOW YOU NEED NOT POST !! I got your number Bender, I see what you believe in.

Sorry Moderator, but I just think these things need to be said, we're not arguing, just a very candid discussion. I really get fired up when posts come in with the I'm saving the world image and send underlying messages criticizing others. This kid Cisse made his decision, it is only in the hands of his GOD to determine what is right and wrong in his life. I'm so very sorry that Bender could not " save him from himself ", and GOD knows I hope and pray that the Malian's are successful in getting their countrymen out of slavery in France. I know the score. Again moderator, I apologize.

If you'd like to discuss this further Bender, my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## JGKoblenz

Hey guys, I know you both are making a conversation here, and I'm not against that, my only problem is that we are turning this thread totally off-topic. If you want to discuss it here in the forum, I can split the thread, but you have to promiss that both of you will keep it clean and without personal attacks. Just PM me to express your will.

Now let's return to the original topic here!!!

Thanks,

JGKoblenz


----------



## bender

*Sofoklis Schortsianitis*










Sofoklis, the Giant from Kavala

Sofoklis - somehow this name reminds you of Greek tragedies. Since the Albert-Schweitzer-Tournament that fact has changed. Because Sofoklis Schortsianitis, the bulky center from Greece, led his team with outstanding perfomances to the championship. The numbers speak for themselves: 22.8 points, 65.6 % from the field (76.9 % from the line) and 8.8 rebounds. That the manchild would be named Most Valuable Player was for certain already before the final game.

"This is the brightest day of my career", the 285 pounds weight and 6'10" height muscle package was pleased. Already after they beat the defending champions Yugoslavia he was bouncing through the gym like a toddler, and also after the final he let his emotions run wild. "Deebo", big feller, like his teammates calling him, has incredibly strength. "Actually I never liked basketball", he tells, "I did just playing soccer all the time". But than he grew 6 inches within 2 weeks as a thirteen years old and was lured from the soccer field to the basketball gym by an interested coach. A good decision, because if "Deebo" keeps on developing, he will be the European answer to Shaquille O'Neal in a few years. With the difference that he can deliver the ball to the open man out of the double and that he is much better from the freethrow line.

Schortsianitis was born in the capital of Cameroon, Yaoundé. There his Greek father Kostas, a road construction engineer, first met his mother Giorgia. With the tiny age of one year Sofoklis moved with his family to Kavala, a small town by the sea, few kilometers in the northeast of Saloniki. Meanwhile he is playing in the Macedonian metropolis with Iraklis and gets 7 minutes of playtime per game. "He knows the systems better than the point guards", praises coach Stavropoulos. "But he has yet to work on his fundamentals and lose weight." Of course he has enough time, because "Deebo" is only 17 years old. His "little" brother Alex is just eight. And he, Sofoklis warns, "is stronger than me".

_Note that I just translated this article. Courtesy of Mannheimer Morgenpost._


----------



## suspect

Ahhhh.... great job bender.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Thanks for the translation bender!

Deebo looks very big! He is a monster!!!

I never saw him playing, but if he can be a little bit fast, this guy will be a great NBA player. I am not sure, but looks to me that suspect and alister are Greeks. Maybe they watched him playing...


----------



## suspect

Yeah I'm Greek and have seen him play a couple of time.
He is not fat and slow. It's the other way around. He is very quick and has great athleticism to boot.
He has a midrange jumper but prefers to play under the basket where he relies on his strength moves and athleticism. Very good passing skills.
This year he is a starter in his greek team Iralkis.Two games have been played in the Greek League so far. In the first one he had 13 points -10 rebounds and 3 assists. In the second game he only played 10 minutes because of foul trouble but had 6 point and 7 rebounds.
If he grows a few more inches he will definetely be a top 3 in the draft.

And to Bender:
Nikagbatze R-O-C-K-S!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have to say though it would have been better for his development to stay with Alba. Misan was considered to be a better talent than Tony Parker two years ago. But Tony Parker is in the NBA now while Misan is a bench player in Europe........Anyway I like him and I hope he will have his breakthrough season this year....


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Yeah I'm Greek and have seen him play a couple of time.
> He is not fat and slow. It's the other way around. He is very quick and has great athleticism to boot.
> He has a midrange jumper but prefers to play under the basket where he relies on his strength moves and athleticism. Very good passing skills.


That is exactly what I wanted to hear. It's hard to find a player with this skills now-a-days! He looks to be a huge prospect! I just can't wait to see him playing...



> This year he is a starter in his greek team Iralkis.Two games have been played in the Greek League so far. In the first one he had 13 points -10 rebounds and 3 assists. In the second game he only played 10 minutes because of foul trouble but had 6 point and 7 rebounds.
> If he grows a few more inches he will definetely be a top 3 in the draft.


This foul trouble is only one isolated case, or is it a normal thing with him?


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> And to Bender:
> Nikagbatze R-O-C-K-S!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have to say though it would have been better for his development to stay with Alba. Misan was considered to be a better talent than Tony Parker two years ago. But Tony Parker is in the NBA now while Misan is a bench player in Europe........Anyway I like him and I hope he will have his breakthrough season this year....


Good to know. I'm glad that he's playing for the German national team, because he could have play for several other. He is literally cosmopolitan (not the magazine  ): his father is Nigerian, his mother is Finnish, he was born in Berlin, Germany and now plays in Greece. 
I'll post an article about him soon.


----------



## bender

*Misan Nikagbatse*










The discovery of the world championships

Misan Nikagbatse - the streetballer of the succesful German national team. "Winning makes fun, and I'm at this world championships to have fun." says the 20 years old basketball national player, who contributed a lot to the rising of the German team to the semi-finals and is considered to be the discovery of the WC.

The 6'4" point guard of Olympiakos Piraeus is quick, incredible dynamic, jump-enormously and knows how to mix the opponent's defense up and to score. His best game of the tournament Misan had against Russia, when he poured in 17 points with 100 % shooting from the field to a 103-85 win.

*Not to exclude from the team*
"He has taken the opportunity", judges coach Henrik Dettmann on the young point guard, who belongs to the roster of the National team for the first time at a big tournament, but is not to exclude from the team already now. The carefree, almost fresh behavior, with that Nikagbatse searches the competition to the best of the world, is impressive.

"May I'm still underrated." tells the excellent defender. His game contains a refreshing bid of streetball, that fits perfectly in the "Freestyle"-philosophy of coach Dettman. "The more I step in and control, the more I restrict the players, and they don't take responsibility on the field."

*Guard with NBA potential*
Nikagbatse takes responsibility. Though the son of a Finnish mother and a Nigerian father is leaning to wound up at times. "I still have to learn. But I wanted to play this WC, that's what I had worked for a year.", says Nikagbatse, who gets more and more playtime during the tournament. DBB-coach Dettmann is convinced of his guard "with NBA potential": "If he keeps on working hard, he has a great career in front of him."

The former U20 National player, whose roots are at the TuS Lichterfelde, has his own head - around which he wears a headband as glaring trademark. He turned down a 5-years-contract of the German perennial champ Alba Berlin and headed to Piraeus, where gained experience in the Euroleague.

He enjoys playing in the A-National team: "To play here in Indianapolis makes me pride. To be among the top four teams in the world is a dream."

_Note that I just translated this article. Courtesy of Zweites Deutsches Fernsehen._


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Misan Nikagbatse*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discovery of the world championships
> 
> Misan Nikagbatse - the streetballer of the succesful German national team. "Winning makes fun, and I'm at this world championships to have fun." says the 20 years old basketball national player, who contributed a lot to the rising of the German team to the semi-finals and is considered to be the discovery of the WC.





> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> "May I'm still underrated." tells the excellent defender. His game contains a refreshing bid of streetball, that fits perfectly in the "Freestyle"-philosophy of coach Dettman. "The more I step in and control, the more I restrict the players, and they don't take responsibility on the field."



Wow! A german street baller...

"Winning makes fun, and I'm at this world championship to have fun". He should be at NBA already. :grinning:

I remember him from WC. He is quick and has nice handle skills. 
I don't know if he will be great, but he would sell a lot of tickets. 

tickets=money=NBA :yes:


----------



## bender

*NBAdraft.net's International Page*

They updated it. Three things impressed me.

1. Malick Badiane at #3, ahead of Carlos Defino, Boris Diaw and Kresimir Loncar.

2. Tahirou Sani is not among the top10 (of under 18) anymore, although he was #4 in the last rankings. Justin & Matthew, could you please post any reasons?

3. The new one: *Samba Gueye*. Anybody know something about him? Sounds scary what's written about him.


> The best prospect out of Senegal EVER. And that includes Desagna Diop, Pape Sow and Malick Badiane. At 6'9, with a 7'5 wingspan, he's an athletic small to power forward. He's at Malick Badiane's level right now, and maybe more talented. Once his body matures, he will be a stud. The only thing he must be careful about is that he could get caught between the 3-4 positions. Of all the kids I saw in Egypt at the U-18 African Junior Championships, he would be the most talented. (This includes players from all over Africa up to 18 years of age and Gueye is just 15.)


----------



## JGKoblenz

I think this is the link you are talking about.

Some new names, worth a look:

http://www.nbadraft.net/news.htm


----------



## bender

No, http://www.nbadraft.net/international.htm was right. Just scroll down, there are rankings of players born 1985 or later, and *Samba* (nice name  ) *Gueye* is ranked as #2, while *Tahirou Sani* is out of the top 10. And on top there are rankings of players that are eligible in 2003's draft, where *Badiane* is actually #3.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

One way or another, tall men are in... shortage in the Greek basketball (not only). On the other hand, we are talking for a talent that can't be unobserved and was tested in the summer friendlies. It was rational for Yannis Ioannidis to trust a place in the roster of the Greek Men's (nop' no Cadets, no U-18, no U-20 !) National team to the young (as well as monsterous) center having ahead the three matches of the Preliminary round of the European Basketball (Belgium away, Romania @ home, Denmark away). As it seems, Schortsianitis will make his debut in an official match of the national team.











source: sportnews.gr
_____________________________________
This arsenal- 17 y.o. kid in the last game had 13p shooting 6/7 FG, 5 def. rebs, 2 of. rebs, 1 assist, 2 steals and 1 block in 24'
So far, in the league he shoots with 64% FG (14/22), is 10th in rebounds ( 8 rpg ), scoring 10.6ppg .


----------



## JGKoblenz

Nice to have another guy from Greece in the board. I think we have 3 including you.  

Thanks for the information Netrino. :yes:


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

Nice to meet you in the forumbasketland amigo from Brazil!  

Do the guys from the nbadraft.net take part in the conversations?
I think in the old forum ( long time has roll... ) they were in.





_
Off topic...
Just support your new elected President. 
Many people here in my country have faith in his abilities.
 He has a dream


----------



## JGKoblenz

Wow! That's great!

You can speak portuguese. (ok just a word)

Yeah the guys from nbadraft.net take part in the conversations. Mathew Maurer and Justin Young are great posters.

I support my new President as well. In fact, every brazilian have faith again. We all have a dream now! :grinning: 

If you want to keep this conversation, just PM me.


----------



## bender

*Malik Badiane*










Coach Steve Smith used to have great teams at Oak Hill Academy year after year. Among national top talents it's tradition at Oak Hill to have an African big man on the team. Jules Camara, Abdou Diame, DeSagana Diop and Sani Ibrahim were all consensus Top 50 seniors. The best of them, the 7-foot 300 pounder Diop, actually made the jump to the pros right out of high school. So, of course, Smith was excited when he heard how good the next Senegalese at Oak Hill was going to be. Diame, who's attending Auburn, told him, that this kid is better than any of them when they came over. "Now, does that mean he's going to be 7-foot and 330 pounds?" Smith asked in an apparent reference to Diop. Not really...
The name of the kid is Malik Badiane, and he was playing for his hometown team US Rail Thiès when Smith heard of him first. But instead of heading to the USA, he decided to move to Germany. In Langen, a suburb of Frankfurt, the first stage of his journey ended. He stepped into the U18 roster of the local team, TV Langen, in April of 2002. The 6-11 225 pounds postman did very well in training, but he wasn't eligible to play in league games, because the trading deadline used to end in February. His coming out party has been postponed. But not for long.
In the summer of 2002 Badiane finally set his feet on American ground. In Dallas, Texas, Don Nelson's Global Games took place and Malik was invited to join the African squad. Although he wasn't the main event on the team with likes of Jeff Varem or Sani Ibrahim, he drew scouts' attention with his performance. When they saw his matured body with wide shoulders and long arms, they thought he's a typical rebounder and shot-blocker. And they found themselves proven when they saw him grabbing the offensive rebound and jamming it through the hoop with authority. But then they were amazed when they saw him going coast-to-coast, dribbling through traffic and knocking down three-pointers. Malik made a great impression, but he didn't had enough yet.
He continued the action when he arrived at adidas' ABCD camp. He started the camp as a little-known player along with prep stars like Kendrick Perkins and Jackie Butler. However, he left the camp as a shiny prospect, because Malik didn't only show up his post dominance, but also flashes his perimeter skills with jab-stepping his defender and knocking down a sweet three-pointer on him. It didn't took more to show that he's an exceptional talent.
Right after that, rumors go round that he might enroll at a high school in the United States. Steve Smith's Oak Hill Academy came into play again, but Badiane now was to old to graduated from Oak Hill within 2 years and did not had the marks to graduate in one year. With the Mighty Oak out, Malik's decision seemed to went down to New England schools Winchendon and Notre Dame Prep, where he could have stood 2 years. But finally Badiane opted going back to Germany instead.
In September 2002 he signed with the Opel Skyliners from Frankfurt, an up-coming power in Germany's premier league "Bundesliga". Supersonic's second round draftee Peter Fehse signed with them, too. And Malik wants to prove something. "For me it's the first time to play in a professional league in Europe. So I want to take my opportunities and give my best." Skyliners coach Gordon Herbert likes Badiane as well. "Malik is a young player with huge potential. He has great athletic abilities and an outstanding work ethic." However, Badiane and Fehse are expected to play mainly for Skyliners farm team, TV Langen. Back to the roots, Malik.

_I think we have to write his name without "c", because Sport1 (see it as a German ESPN), F.A.Z. (Germany's most famous newspaper) and the official team site write his name this way._

_Courtesy by me. _


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Malik Badiane*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> When they saw his matured body with wide shoulders and long arms, they thought he's a typical rebounder and shot-blocker. And they found themselves proven when they saw him grabbing the offensive rebound and jamming it through the hoop with authority. But then they were amazed when they saw him going coast-to-coast, dribbling through traffic and *knocking down three-pointers.* Malik made a great impression, but he didn't had enough yet.
> He continued the action when he arrived at adidas' ABCD camp. He started the camp as a little-known player along with prep stars like Kendrick Perkins and Jackie Butler. However, he left the camp as a shiny prospect, because Malik didn't only show up his post dominance, but also flashes his perimeter skills with jab-stepping his defender and *knocking down a sweet three-pointer on him.* It didn't took more to show that he's an exceptional talent.


So can he actually shoot 3s or is it just occasionally?

What is his position?



> In September 2002 he signed with the Opel Skyliners from Frankfurt, an up-coming power in Germany's premier league "Bundesliga". Supersonic's second round draftee Peter Fehse signed with them, too. And Malik wants to prove something. "For me it's the first time to play in a professional league in Europe. So I want to use my opportunities and give my best." Skyliners coach Gordon Herbert likes Badiane as well. "Malik is a young player with huge potential. He has great athletic abilities and an outstanding work ethic." However, Badiane and Fehse are expected to play mainly for Skyliners farm team, TV Langen. Back to the roots, Malik.


About staying in Europe it's not bad at all. He will develop his game, he really looks like a great prospect, but I can say much without actually see him playing.


----------



## bender

*Re: Re: Malik Badiane*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> So can he actually shoot 3s or is it just occasionally?
> 
> What is his position?


It's just occasionally, like in Chris Webber's case. He can shoot threes but usually can't attempt them because he has to stay in the paint.
And, he's a 4. If he adds a few pounds of muscle he might be a 5.


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Malik Badiane*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> It's just occasionally, like in Chris Webber's case. He can shoot threes but usually can't attempt them because he has to stay in the paint.
> And, he's a 4. If he adds a few pounds of muscle he might be a 5.


Great! I can't judge him, but he probably will have a future at NBA! Let's wait and see. :yes:


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

(pics from the game)


Shaquille O' Neil on the opposite coast of the Atlantic may be absent, leaving the Champs Lakers without a leader, but the Baby-Shaq of the Greek Basketball is here! Sophocles Schortsianitis, the clone of the monster, put his signature on Iraklis' win over Panionios 78-76.

To cut the long story shorter, Schortsianitis had 20points with 8/12 FG, 4 defensive rebounds, 7 offensive rebounds and 5 steals in 32min. facing in the beggining Agadakos (ok... maybe only alister knows him/ 0 p. - 3 rebs) and afterwards the big John Wallace (the ex-palyer of the Nicks,Dallas, Detroit and Toronto / 10p. with 3/10 2pts, 11 rebs )!!!

:sup: 

should this 17y.o kid play in the 

:starwars: 

first to enter the top of the lists of yours?


----------



## bender

20 points, 11 rebounds and 5 steals ... impressive numbers .

Netrino, do you know Babyshaq's height? From what I've heard it has to be something between 205 cm and 210 cm. I don't think 5 centimeters taller or smaller make any difference, but NBA GMs don't want to draft 6'9" centers. So, IMO, he has to be at least 6'11" to be a lottery pick.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

All of the papers' previews and stats' sheets list him between 2.06 and 2.08, which is 6'9 and 6'10.
Most probably he'll gain 2-3 cm until he reaches his 19th.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

If you watch the kid play, you can see a very mobile arsenal full of muscles that can't be guarded from professional players or ex-NBAers (he works for 2 hours in a daily basis in the gym lifting weights)
Most probably, he'll be a Brand-Curry PF type of NBA player which is very good for the kid because he has a smooth 18f. jump shoot.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> Most probably, he'll be a Brand-Curry PF type of NBA player which is very good for the kid because he has a smooth 18f. jump shoot.


Eddy Curry plays center. And if Schortsianitis reaches 6'11 he'll likely play that position, too.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

That's one of the problems when writing to people that know a language much better than me...

As far as it concerns Curry , I know in which position he plays (saw him in a couple of games, this year the NBA is not televised in Greece : (= ) , the thing is that he has the body-type of Curry and the game style (a bit more aggressive) of Brand. Mix it... that's the kid.

Reaching the 2.09 - 2.10 is not an utopy for the kid... but you are right. At that height he could be an NBA C with no problems.


----------



## bender

I know what you mean. I hope Schortsianitis reaches 6'11 or even 7' sometimes.



> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> That's one of the problems when writing to people that know a language much better than me...


Man, if you'd know my mark in English (at school) you wouldn't say that. :grinning:


----------



## bender

*News on Badiane*

In the last game Malik had 15 points (6-9 FG), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals and 3 blocks in 26 minutes.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

>>>Tahirou Sani is not among the top10 (of under 18) anymore, although he was #4 in the last rankings. Justin & Matthew, could you please post any reasons?<<<

I didn't put that list up so I really couldn't comment although I can say that I have been getting some very good information on certain players so I can tell you that the list will be changing. Has anybody liked the new profile's that I have posted. If you have any question or comments please let me know I would love to talk to you. 

As always have a blessed day,

Matthew J. Maurer
NBA Draft Net


----------



## JGKoblenz

@ Matthew Maurer: I really love your profile about Anderson Varejao. I follow him since his debut in Franca/Brazil, and I can say that everything you said is pretty much truth. Good job on my boy!


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> I didn't put that list up so I really couldn't comment


All right, I mailed Aran Smith for that question. Hope he's the right guy to ask about this...



> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> I can say that I have been getting some very good information on certain players so I can tell you that the list will be changing.


In what kinda way? Let us in on your information...  



> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Has anybody liked the new profile's that I have posted.


Yeah, your profiles are great. Good work. :yes:


----------



## JoeF

Anyone know anything about any of these players? They all will be playing for college teams in the Mountain West Conference. I doubt they are sure fire NBA prospects but any info would be appreciated.

Jermaine Odjegba - 6-5, 190 G from Palm Beach Gardens High School in Florida. I am not sure when his family came to the US but his parents are definitely from Nigeria. You may not find much info on him because he may have been born in the US.

Andrew Bogut, 6-9, 205 F/C from Austrailia.

Omoniyi Makun, 6-8, 215 F who transferred to Wyoming from Vincennes (Ind.) Community College. He is a native of Lagos, Nigeria.

Mory Correa, 6-9 F who transferred to Wyoming from Pratt Community College. He is a native of France.


----------



## bender

*Aran answered*

*Me:* _Could you please tell me why Tahirou Sani is not ranked among the Top 10 of the "Future prospects" although he has been ranked as #4 in previous rankings? Have you heard anything that let his draft stock suffer?_

*Aran Smith:* _talked to some people that are very familiar with him. some love him, others dont think he can play sf.... he's still a great great porsepct and could be higher. it's just the the guys on the top ten list are that good.
the main thing knocking him down is his height. he's basically a 6-8 pf right now. and there just aren't too many guys that height who can make it in the nba. fitting a position is a big factor in a players nba success. so if sani should grow an inch he would have a very good shot, but at 6-8 he lacks size...._


----------



## bender

*Exchange of letters on Schortsianitis*

*Me:* _Could you please tell me why Sofoklis Schortsianitis isn't in your 2004 mock draft? Have you heard any rumors that he won't declare for draft 2004?_

*Aran:* _He's not skilled enough to enter as an 18 year old. It's like a high school player entering. Only the best of the best can pull it off. Otherwise it's not a good idea. He's not that good yet..._

*Me:* _If Schortsianitis grows to "a 7 footer of 280 pounds full of muscles and strength" (as projected in your profile of him), won't he be a "can't-teach-size" pick like Olowokandi was?_

*Aran:* _Yes, he would. But many feel he's done growing since he hasn't grown much for a year._


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

So... a player that dominated in EUROPEAN CHAMPIONSHIPS UNDER 18 this summer putting up numbers as 22points per game ( shooting 72,28%! - 2nd in scoring/1st in FG ), had 11 rebounds (1st...), had 2 assists and 2 stleals per g....

A player that had in the Albert Schweitzer Tournament in Manheim against older players 22.8 pts (best scorer), was 2nd in rebounds 8.8, and 3rd in FG% with 65.6%. Make a professional's move... Call the States' coach to tell you about the kid. It's that easy...

A 17 years old kid (don't forget that) that scores 10,6ppg ( 64% FG ) and grabs 8rpg against professional players in one of the toughest basketball league

Schortsianitis had 20points with 8/12 FG, 4 defensive rebounds, 7 offensive rebounds and 5 steals in 32min. in a "hot"-derby game outplaying the big John Wallace (the ex-player of the Nicks,Dallas, Detroit and Toronto / Wallace had 10p. with 3/10 2pts, 11 rebs )!!! Whoever saw this game for sure lost his mind!

-> "Aran: He's not skilled enough to enter as an 18 year old. It's like a high school player entering. Only the best of the best can pull it off. Otherwise it's not a good idea. He's not that good yet..."

~~ Have you seen him play? 
If not call John Wallace... He may be embarassed in the beginning but he break talk after a while... 
He may have the tape of the game for his memorabilia collection!
Or just call me! I ve got a v-tape of him, Major Tom.

So what the [edited - no masked curse - JGK] if he stays in 6'10 - 275p ? Isn't that acceptable for PF-C powerhouses?


YOU WANT SOMETHING MORE ?
Coach Davis, Nike Team Georgia Elite, is making a trip to Greece, to bring Sofocles "BabyShaq" Schortsianitis to the USA. "We would love to come for a couple of weeks and compete with the best young talent in the world." said coach Davis, Nike Team Georgia Elite.

Ask Bob Gibbons for more infos... They are coming this year too (cause the kid is 17, he hasn't finished high school, he plays and trains professionally from his 15 - while others tried to make their dribbling accurate... lololol)

-I remember the old forum... You had the same approach with the talented Mr Gasol. You didn't believe how good he was in the beggining, when some of us where posting infos and our analysis on him...


----------



## bender

I don't think Aran will answer here, 'cause he isn't registered on this board (at least not to my knowledge). You should mail him your comments.


----------



## suspect

Let the [edited - JGK] say whatever he want's to say. If Sophocles got game he will make no matter what an american internet wanna be scout says.......
PS
An off the subject question. Who's Bob Gibbons ?????


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> So what the [edited - no masked curse - JGK] if he stays in 6'10 - 275p ? Isn't that acceptable for PF-C powerhouses?


His height was an issue here earlier. Here is what TheGoods said:


> his team reports him as being 206 cm or roughly 6-9, but he measured in at the European Junior Mens Championships at 210 cm or 6-10 & 1/2, and although he is listed at 253 lbs he weighed in at 270 lbs at the Tourney and all of the measurements were without shoes. So if he is 6-11 and change in shoes and grows an inch or two his size will be unstoppable.


-----------


> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> ... Or just call me! I ve got a v-tape of him, Major Tom. ...


I would like to have a tape of Shorty, too. 
Do you have the technical equipment to digitize it?


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

First of all... it's a "guy"

. "If Sophocles got game he will make no matter what an american internet wanna be scout says....... " Is this about moi...?

Second of all... Aran knows me well. He even knows the chicks I like... We communicate for a couple of years and a big percentage of the hosting ex-Yugoslavian and Greek scouting reports are mine. Aran knows well how accurate I am or my knowledge in Basketball and he can judge without self appointed judges on his side.
Third of all I am not a "wannabe" scout. [edited - JGK] it ( come on... you are offended by the word [edited - JGK] and not by the words "war" or "bombs").
I am just a coach in a young cadets team in Piraeus, that happens to communicate in a forum where there is a posting in which I don't agree with... and I freely exercise my right to post my opinion.
If I am a wannabe scout whenever I am trying to prove and support my sayings with facts, then everybody is in here. 

If I understood the whole saying of yours wrongly, then I am sorry for bull****ing amigo 
(the word "kill" has victims. The word "bull****ing" hasn't. Think deeper before you erase it)

"I would like to have a tape of Shorty, too. 
Do you have the technical equipment to digitize it?"

Sorry for my poor English but it would be nice if you could rephrese it, so to understand it.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> An off the subject question. Who's Bob Gibbons ?????


He's a relatively famous prep scout. Here's his site.



> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> Sorry for my poor English but it would be nice if you could rephrese it, so to understand it.


I guess you have this video(s) on a "normal" video tape and not on your computer. (Do you?)
So, if you would send it to me, there are two ways. You could send me the tape, but that costs money (postage). The other way is that you could "transfer" the vid via a TV-Card (something like that) to your computer, and after that you could send it to me via Internet. And my question was, if you have got such equipment (TV-Card) to digitize (transfer to pc)?


----------



## suspect

Pros netrino:
Prosekse min skisti to kaltzon reeee. Ego enoousa autous pou lene oti o Sophoklis den exi game (se autos pou ipan ston Aran oti o Sofoklis den tha einai etimos to 2004), oxi esena. 
Coprende ????


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

Kai pou na to 3erw vre syntrofe me olous autous tous malakes pou nomizoun oti mono autoi bgazoyn portokalia;
Kai kala gia ton Sofoklh. Pou na diabazes pws ekanan otan pernaga kana statistiko tou Vasiliadh h tou Zhsh...

Eilikrina, Sygxwra me aderfe :sigh:


----------



## bender

Oh please, could you speak English?


----------



## JGKoblenz

Hey Netrino, I would have sent you a PM or an e-mail, but you chose to not receive anything.

We as a site have a police and I have to follow the rules we decided. Don't take it personally, I hope you understand, you are a good poster and I really need guys like you.

And I'm with bender  

suspect please speak in English, everyone needs to understand the posts.

Thanks,

JGKoblenz


----------



## bender

*South American prospects*

JGKoblenz, could you please tell us something about the South American prospects among the International list of NBAdraft.net?
I'm talking about:
Tiago Splitter
Marcus Vieira
Axel Weigand
I hope you have some informations about them.


----------



## suspect

*To Bender*

Click the link to check out a Sophoclis dunk
Soph Dunk


----------



## bender

*Re: To Bender*



> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Click the link to check out a Sophoclis dunk
> Soph Dunk


 Impressive 
I wonder that he didn't shatter the board. 

BTW: Will Sofoklis be eligible to play at the Junior World Championships 2003 in Malaysia?


----------



## suspect

Yeap he will....


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: South American prospects*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> JGKoblenz, could you please tell us something about the South American prospects among the International list of NBAdraft.net?


No problem. I will talk about them.

*Tiago Splitter*

I know him very well, since he made the Brazilian National team as a 17 year old and competed in the 2002 World Championsips in Indianapolis. Tiago Splitter is under a long contract (maybe four or five years) with TAU Vitoria. This year he is playing in Bilbao at the second division (LEB) to get experienced. 

He is a 6-11 kid that can play the 4 and the 3 positions. Great 
shoot, can score from the 3 point line. He has to improve the post game.

His real long arms makes him a great defender with a nice block shot ability. A very fast guy for his size and good ball handing skills.

*Marcus Vieira*

This is a really good player. I saw him playing in the Brazilian Championship and his level is pretty good for his age. He is a 6-9 kid with a great speed and jump shot, he plays the SF position.

Marcus Vieira had a great career in the young leagues. He won the MVP of the Cadets Champioship. He played in the National Team at the Copa America Sub-18. In January 2002 he moved to the Bauru where he had disputed the Paulista Championship (an adult regional champioship) and average 13.7 points.

I can't talk anything about Axel Weigand. I never saw him playing. But Argentina is producing very good talents, I imagine he can play.

Any more question about the two brazilians just ask!


----------



## bender

Thanks for that informations.

To what NBA players would you compare them both?


----------



## JGKoblenz

I don't like to compare players, but I will do it in order to you understand a little better how both play.

Tiago Splitter - I would say his actual game is similar to Robert Horry because of his outside shooting. Not so similar physically.

Marcus Vieira - Aka Marcus Vinicius is more dificult to compare since he is only 16 years old and no one can say how he will develop, but I would guess a Scottie Pippen comparison


----------



## alister

I don't know if Sofoklis is ready for the 2004 draft,but his teammate Diamantidhs is for sure.He is the ideal modern point guard,good height (1,96m) very long hands that make him one of the best stealers in the Greek Championship and allow him to contribute much in rebounds and blocks.He is also a very inteligent player with great courtvision and excelent in play making.And he is a top athlete as well,very fast and great leaper.His outside shot needs improvement but he is generally a very intruiging talent.Although he has good stats(lots of assists,rebounds,steals,blocks) you have to watch him to realise how big time talent he is.He will be 100% the starting pg in the Olympic Games in Athens.To give you a taste about his skills,even through stats,last year against Uniks Kazan,he had 14 p,14 r and 5 as.This year,in the historical victory of his team against Olympiakos,he contributed with 5 p,7 r,7 as, 3st and 2 bl.

P.S: guys,if anybody wants stats about any european prospect,
PM me!!!!I keep a rather big file with game-by-game stats for most european great talents.


----------



## Chef

TIAGO SPLITTER










I have seen Tiago play (he plays in Bilbao, where I live
 ) and I would describe him as the next PAU GASOL.

Physically, they are very similar:

Long arms, 6-10, not very strong.

They also have similar characteristics:

Good shot blocking

Great shooting

He can shoot the 3 (However he has very few opportunities, because there are better shooters on the team, same thing happened with Pau in Barcelona and Memphis)

Great mobility

Good ball handling.

Nice rebounder

He needs to add strengh to his body and be more aggressive, to get more boards and defend better so he can be a factor in the paint and a future NBA player

Definitively, he is a PAU GASOL REPLICA  

I hope next year he continues in Bilbao, cause the team will probably advance to the ACB (Spanish Top division) this year, and needs him in the paint. That way he could gain more experience than with TAU, because in Bilbao he would be the starting PF and otherwise he would split time with Scola

2002/03 STATS

8 games (he has missed last two games due to shoulder injury)

23 mpg

10 ppg

67% 2 pt FG

20% 3 pt FG (1 of 5, last year 9 of 27)

52% FT (needs to improve this, last year 53%)

6.4 RPG (3.8 defensive + 2.6 offensive)

1.75 BPG











P.S: He is a fan favourite here in Bilbao, we are very proud of him cause he made the Brazilian team at the Worlds, and would be even prouder if he were the first Bilbao Basket (my team)player to ever join the NBA :yes: 

P.S2: Sorry for my English 

[I just fixed your picture!  - JGK]


----------



## JGKoblenz

Good post! In fact, physically Splitter is very similar to Gasol. Yeah, it's a better comparison than Horry. Good work!

I love watch him playing, in the Worlds he was very good, and he is the most promissing Brazilian young guy! :yes:



> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> TIAGO SPLITTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Tiago play (he plays in Bilbao, where I live
> ) and I would describe him as the next PAU GASOL.


Great! And welcome to the BBB.net!



> 8 games (he has missed last two games due to shoulder injury)


Just a question:

Is this injury serious or just a light thing?


----------



## jugon_16

and what about edu hernandez and maciej lampe the "rookie" centers of real madrid? I'm sure they we'll be in the NBA in a couple of years


----------



## Chef

> Is this injury serious or just a light thing?


It will take him one month of rehabilitation before returning to the basketball court. At first the doctors considered the possibility of the surgery on his shoulder, but he would have missed three months and the injury wasn't serious enough .




> Great! And welcome to the BBB.net!


Thanks!


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>jugon_16</b>!
> and what about edu hernandez and maciej lampe the "rookie" centers of real madrid? I'm sure they we'll be in the NBA in a couple of years


Maciej Lampe

I know that he was the best Polish player at the European Junior Championship. He marked 99 points (4th overall) and 62 rebounds (1st overall) in 5 games.
But I don't know how he does for Real Madrid. Hey, you are from Spain, you should know him better.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

Thanx for the link suspect!

The guy that Sophocles faced in the middle was the Romanian monster G. Muresan of 2.32m (watch the video again)! "Honestly, I felt short facing him. It's an unbelievable experience facing him"

In fact, the kid had in 15m -> 9p (3/4 FG 3/4 FT) 7REBS (3of+4def) 1assist !!!

Muresan had in the game 0/3FG 1REB 4 PF(3 times he fouled Schortsianitis-the kid was very quick for him to d) 1assist 1 TO...

___
I agree with the words on Splitter. The kid did a good job in the Indianapolis' World basketball championship. Staying in Bilbao would give him the chance to mature faster because of the responsibilities and the playing time he will have.

Alister gave you another prospect to watch out...
Diamantidis is Sophocles' teammate.
He is an Antoine Rigaudeau clone that comes out and plays hard defence every night. He is unbelievably mature!


----------



## Mister

Has anyone heared something about a guy called Manuchar Markoishvili, he is playing for Italian champion Benneton Treviso.

I saw him in the Euroleague game Alba vs Benneton in Oktober, he was playing few minutes but did impress me when he graped an offensiv board and then dunked the ball right in the face of Quadre Lollis and I was even more impressed when I heard that this guy was just 15! years old. 

Are here some italian or other people around who can tell me a little bit more about Manuchar?


----------



## suspect

> I don't know if Sofoklis is ready for the 2004 draft,but his teammate Diamantidhs is for sure.


I agree with you about Diamantidis however he will
not eligible for the 2004 NBA draft since he will be 24 then (an international player over 22 is not eligible for the draft).
Anyway I like him as well .... a quick tall pure playmaker with great D and great shotblocker......
PROS Netrino
Asxeto alla ti sou lene i malakes otan dixnis ta statistika tou Zisi kai Vasiliadi ????
An den se pistevoun pos einai kali paiktes pes tous ti ekanan sta efivika evrobasket... kai ti ekanan kati alli asxeti pou nomizoun oti einai anoteri apo tous dikous mas
Distixos mexri na kataferi kanas ellinas sto NBA den vlepo na mas pernoun sta sovara.......
An apantisis stile PM o JKoblenz den aresi otan grafonte alles glosses


----------



## alister

To Mister:
I had another post about Manuhar.I've never watched him in action and I know some people doubt his true age(he is listed as been born in 1986 but some people say he must be born in 1983,remember the Tsakalidis case as well).I know that theres's also another Markoishvilli who was actually born in 1983 and he must be a great talent too but I don't know if they are related somehow.Manuhar was very impressing in the '99 euro cadets where his one night highs were: 40 p,13 r, 9as, 5 3p made.and he had I believe about 25 ppg.I imagine him as a modern SG,sth like Peja maybe(if he is born in '86 he may grow to 2,06 like Peja)?Any clue?I mean,you've seen him,so how does he look like?What style of player is he?


----------



## alister

To suspect:

You're right about Diamantidis,I completely forgot this rule.
But I believe Diamantidis is NBA potential and he can easily make it in 2-3 years as a free agent.Now that he is the starting pg of Iraklis he'll have definetely a breakthrough season because he is very matured as Netrino stated and he is a player who likes responsibilities.The video was great so that everybody can take a taste of Scortsianitis' skills.He may not be that tall but it's obvious through that play that his agility,quickness and leaping ability are exceptional for a man;no,a boy of his size!!!He actually looks like an NBA power of about 25!!!!!!

BTW some news that I'd like to state here for discussion.
The USA C of Marousi,Kenyon Jones,a player who looks a lot like Scortsianitis and he has become this year the best center in the league so far,has gained a Fyrom Passport so he can play anywhere except in Spain as a European.I believe he would be a great sign for any Top team,especially the greek and Italian ones.
If anybody wants more info about him just ask me.
Also there are two big signs to be made in Euroleague but not finished yet.Real is about to replace the disappointing so far Michael Hawkins with Damir Mulaomerovic which I think is a great decission,Damir is a great leader although he is the same uncostitent as Hawkins but has much more talent.And Slask was about to sign Arjan Komazec but I heard sth went wrong...


----------



## bender

Something about Schortsianitis I found on a German board (I had to translate it).


> He dominates at junior level like no other. So he did at Senior level, where he's playing for Iraklis in 1st Greek division. But he'll never reach the premier class among European players: In offense as well as in defense he is too small to play 5 and too slow to play 4. Further his physical dominance will decline drasticly at senior level. In contrast to his opponents in junior or cadet level, there will be players that can match up with him physically at senior level.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

The stats we were posting are from his "pro" career...
Someone, somewhere believes something.
They are right. Give them credits from me! lol
 (of course and i am ironic)

(Suspect mou apantoun me tis idies malakies pou apantoun kai dw. Les na min tous stelnw ta statistika? Ta exoun ola! Omws, Kapoios, kapou tous eipe kati kai nomizoun oti anakalypsan thn Amerikh! edw theoroyn wrimotero(!) ton Misan apo ton Zisi. Nai, einai safws kalytero prospect kai pio "emporiko paketo", alla oxi wrimoteros.)

Kenyon Jones plays the games of his life. The only thing with him is that he has to lose 15-20 pounds. This will make his life easier!

*I think that next week RAI sport televises the Benetton's game in Euroleague. I ve heard great things about the kid-Manuchar Markoishvili, but I only know he is a SF. We ll find out.

Also, what's the PM?


----------



## JGKoblenz

PM is a sistem when you can send Private Messages to another user. I don't know why but you disable this function. 

Click in the *User CP* link, then click in *Edit Options*.

You will see a lot of questions in this one:

*Enable Private Messaging?*
Allows people to send Private Messages to you

Select yes! Done now you will have a PM.


----------



## starbonis

Some news about a plyaer who really high on the draft radar : Johan PETRO.

He recoverd from a back injury, and strated playing for the Centre Federal team: it looks like his injury was serious because he dosn't start the game and his numbers are therefore declining.

There's also a rumour on French sites: his coach will make him a lower profile, because there are contacts for PETRO in France . And he goes on exploding like he did in the past there's a big risk for him to play abraod (Spain, NCAA or NBA). 

So no one really knows the truth. Centre Federal has no results pression as they are automatically qualified to play next season in their division even if they finish with 1- 19 bilan in their season.
I'll try to find more about him


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> And he goes on exploding like he did in the past there's a big risk for him to play abraod (Spain, NCAA or NBA).


Does he actually consider playing collegiate basketball?


----------



## alister

Guys this week completely accidentaly I found out about a really interesting prospect.His name is Janis Blums,he is Latvian,
1,90,he is a PG and plays in Skonto.In his team he is the substitute of their best player,Kristaps Valters so he had too little PT,however he did interesting performances.But last week Valters
got injured and in his 1st game as a starter(well in a very weak league) he made 44 points and dished 14 assists!!!!Although he missed 8 FT but he had great stats(9/17 FT,10/12 2p,5/10 3p)!!!!
He is too young but very impressive.If sbody has watched him any clue pls???


----------



## bender

Who of you knows David McGray? He averages almost 30 points in 4. division of BBL. And he turned 16 just a month ago.


----------



## JGKoblenz

Now we have 3 Brazilians in the mock drafts (nbadraft.net)

There is Anderson Varejão projected number 3 in the 2003 Draft. When Nene Hilario was drafted with the 7 pick I knew that Anderson would be selected higher. 

The other two are projected to go number 46 and 49 in 2004.
http://http://www.nbadraft.net/2004.htm 

One is Rafael Araujo that is playing in BYU. I didn't watch him a lot, only in the National team, but his minutes were very reduced. He is a C with a great body. His nickname is Baby and he is suspended by FIBA for using anabolics but he is still playing in USA.

The other one is Leandro Barbosa, we call him here Leandrinho. He is a PG, very fast and quick. He loves to drive and dish or score. I'm very high on this boy. He is playing pro for some years now and is always developing.

Here is his profile:

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/leandrobarbosa.htm


----------



## JoeF

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> One is Rafael Araujo that is playing in BYU. I didn't watch him a lot, only in the National team, but his minutes were very reduced. He is a C with a great body. His nickname is Baby and he is suspended by FIBA for using anabolics but he is still playing in USA.


When was Araujo suspended by FIBA? Do you have a link? 

Currently Araujo is the starting C for BYU and is averaging 7.0 PPG, 7.7 RPG, and 52.8 FG% in 20.6 MPG. He is having foul trouble. He has committed 30 fouls in 7 games and fouled out twice. I would expect his playing time and stats to go up if he can ajust to D1 college basketball and learn to stay out of foul trouble.

Here are some links to follow BYU and Araujo. All BYU mens basketball games are brodcast on KSL radio. Here is there link to listen on the Internet. http://radio.ksl.com/index.php?nid=2
http://www.byucougars.com/tv_radio.html

ESPN broadcasts some Mountain West games. Go to BYU basketball home page and click on schedule for details. In the US DirectTV and Dish Network carry BYU station(s) that rebroadcast some games. I am not sure about international. You might check with providers to see if someone provides that. You can see the schedule at.
http://byubroadcasting.org/sports/

Here is BYU Basketballs home page where you can find reports on games, stats etc.
http://www.byucougars.com/basketball_m/

They also broadcast some of the games on the LDS church's satellite system. If there is an LDS church meetinghouse with satelilite capabilities close to you and you feel comfortable going there you should check with them and see if they are going to open up the building and allow fans to come see the game. Here is a link to what games are broadcast on that system.
http://www.byucougars.com/basketball_m/filings/0000003284_fea.html

Here is a link to BYU Broadcasting. You can find info on what is available for streaming on both TV and radio.
http://byubroadcasting.org/sports/

Some of the Mountain West Conference games including BYU games are broadcast by SportsWest on various channels and sometimes on satellite. Currently they don't list any on satellite but you might check here occassionally to see what games are broadcast. 
http://www.gosportswest.com/p_schedule.asp


----------



## JGKoblenz

Thanks a lot JoeF!!!

I was really searching for this kind of information. This will help me a lot.

I have just links in portuguese. He is suspended for 2 years, that's pretty bad because I was counting with him to play for the National team in the future. We have some very good young players.

You can use a web translator or something:
http://www.databasket.com.br/ler_materia.asp?codigo_materia=1139[/URL] 

Just another question:

What is the name of the other Brazilian in BYU?


----------



## JoeF

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I have just links in portuguese. He is suspended for 2 years, that's pretty bad because I was counting with him to play for the National team in the future. We have some very good young players.


I was concerned that he might get some extra attention from the NCAA because of that. Even if the NCAA doesn't take action BYU has a strict code of conduct and that would definitely be prohibited. They could take action also.



> What is the name of the other Brazilian in BYU?


The other Brazilian on BYU is Luiz Lemes. He is a combo guard who is getting very little playing time right nowHere is the link to his BYU profile. http://www.byucougars.com/basketball_m/profiles/00000001059_mbkb.html


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> 
> I was concerned that he might get some extra attention from the NCAA because of that. Even if the NCAA doesn't take action BYU has a strict code of conduct and that would definitely be prohibited. They could take action also.


NCAA already stated that they won't punish him and BYU said they will support Araujo in everything. As far as I know he won't be punished in NCAA and BYU.


----------



## suspect

> There is Anderson Varejão projected number 3 in the 2003 Draft. When Nene Hilario was drafted with the 7 pick I knew that Anderson would be selected higher.


Well technically he has not been selected yet    
This is just a mock draft. Anyway I think that Andersinho will need at least one more year in Europe....
By the way why do you call your ballas Nene (baby) and not your soccer players (at least as far as I know)????


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> Well technically he has not been selected yet
> This is just a mock draft. Anyway I think that Andersinho will need at least one more year in Europe....
> By the way why do you call your ballas Nene (baby) and not your soccer players (at least as far as I know)????


You are right. This is only a mock draft.

I liked the Andersinho name. Sounds funny in portuguese.  

I'm not sure if I understood your question but we have Nenes in all sports. It's hard to understand nicknames here in Brazil. We are very creative and we call everyone by their nicknames. The "inho" thing is the same as saying "Little Anderson" (Andersinho). And Nene is called this way because he is the youngest of his family.


----------



## Balla123456789

*What About Kosta Perovic*

[You can't post articles in their enterity. Leave a link instead. - JGK] 

NBADRAFT.NET is projecting him number 5.

He reminds me of a young mutombo on their comment " contest's every shot"


----------



## bender

Maybe, but he's quite not that athlectic as Mutombo. That might be caused by his young age.


----------



## Balla123456789

*what about Shagari Alleyne*

he reminds me of a young Mutombo


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: what about Shagari Alleyne*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> he reminds me of a young Mutombo


Why do you want to compare everyone with Mutombo?


----------



## Genjuro

I just wanted to say that Maciej Lampe, the Polish young prospect under contract with Real Madrid, will play the remaining season with Complutense in the LEB league (a kind of second division in Spain, the same one where Splitter plays) in order to get playing time.

I think it is a very good decision for the player and for Real Madrid.


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> I just wanted to say that Maciej Lampe, the Polish young prospect under contract with Real Madrid, will play the remaining season with Complutense in the LEB league (a kind of second division in Spain, the same one where Splitter plays) in order to get playing time.
> 
> I think it is a very good decision for the player and for Real Madrid.


Very good decision indeed. Playing time is very important to develop a player. Thanks for the information.


----------



## [email protected][email protected]~

Let's warp up the post a bit 
(JGKoblenz pal, go to "Fassoulas..." post  )

This is from the http://www.eurobasket.com/index.asp


The voting was done among a group of 72 Eurobasket correspondents/journalists/scouts from Europe of this Basketball European site. All rankings are only for Europe.


Eurobasket Rankings for 2002 - Jan. 1, 2003 - by Eurobasket 


European Player of the Year:
Dejan Bodiroga (204-G/F-73), Barcelona (ESP)

Import Player of the Year:
Tyus Edney (178-G-73), Benetton (ITA)

Youth Player of the Year:
Sofocles Schortsianitis (206-F-85), Iraklis (GRE)


European Players 1st Team
Dejan Bodiroga (204-G/F-73), Barcelona (ESP)
Mirsad Turkcan (206-F-76), Siena (ITA)
Kaspars Kambala (205-C-78), Efes Pilsen (TUR)
Marko Jaric (198-G-78), Virtus (ITA) (now LA Clippers)
Milos Vujanic (190-G-80), Partizan (YUG)


European Players 2nd Team
Dejan Tomasevic (205-F/C-73), Pamesa (ESP)
Juan Carlos Navarro (193-G-80, agent: Sola Miquel), Barcelona (ESP)
Ruslan Avleev (197-F-76), Virtus (ITA)
Nikola Vujcic (211-C-78, agent: Harel Guy), Maccabi T-A (ISR)
Ibrahim Kutluay (198-F/G-73), Panathinaikos (GRE)


European Players Honorable Mention
Ademola Okulaja (202-F-75), Unicaja (ESP)
Gordan Giricek (199-G-77), CSKA (RUS) (now Memphis G.)
Sergei Chikalkin (197-G-75, agent: Capicchioni Luciano), Uniks (RUS)
Damir Mulaomerovic (195-G-74), Real Madrid (ESP)
Gregor ****a (214-C-71, agent: Capicchioni Luciano), Barcelona (ESP)
Vrbica Stefanov (187-G-73), Siena (ITA)
Oriol Junyent (207-C-76), Lucentum Alicante (ESP)
Fragikos Alvertis (206-F-74), Panathinaikos (GRE)
Huseyin Besok (212-C-75), Maccabi T-A (ISR)
Darius Songaila (205-C/F-78), CSKA Moscow (RUS)

Import Players 1st Team
Tyus Edney (178-G-73), Benetton (ITA)
Alphonso Ford (188-G-71), Siena (ITA)
Joseph Blair (208-C/F-74), Ulker (TUR)
Emanuel Ginobili (198-G-77, agent: Capicchioni Luciano), Virtus (ITA) (now SA Spurs)
Luis Scola (206-F-80), Tau (ESP)

Import Players 2nd Team
Marcus Brown (191-G-74), Efes Pilsen (TUR)
Rashard Griffith (212-C-74), Tau (ESP)
Fabricio Oberto (207-C-75), Pamesa (ESP)
Melvin Booker (188-G-72), Ulker (TUR)
Andres Nocioni (199-F-79), Tau (ESP)

Import Players Honorable Mention
Bernard Hopkins (199-F-73), Pamesa (ESP)
Anthony Parker (196-G-75), Roma (ITA)
Arrial Mc Donald (187-G-72), Panathinaikos (GRE)
DeMarco Johnson (204-F-75), Olympiakos (GRE)
Trajan Langdon (192-G-76), Benetton (ITA)
Rodney Buford (196-G-77), Panathinaikos (GRE)
Jerome Allen (193-G-73), Tau (ESP)
Rod Sellers (205-C-70), Pau (FRA)
Derrick Dial (193-G-75), Virtus (ITA)
Robert 'J.R.' Holden (184-G-76), CSKA (RUS)

Youth Players 1st Team
Sofocles Schortsianitis (206-F-85), Iraklis (GRE)
Nenad Krstic (211-C-83), Partizan (YUG)
Beno Udrih (194-G-82), Maccabi T-A (ISR)
Eduardo Hernandez-Sonseca (212-C-83) (196-F-81), Real
Boris-Riffiod Diaw (203-F-82), Pau (FRA)

Youth Players 2nd Team
Mickael Pietrus (198-F-82), Pau (FRA)
Marko Popovic (185-G-82), Zadar (CRO)
Viktor Khryapa (205-F/G-82), CSKA (RUS)
Darko Milicic (213-C-85), Hemofarm (YUG)
Paccelis Morlende (189-G-81, agent: Besnier Thomas), Virtus (ITA)


Youth Players Honorable Mention
Zoran Planinic (198-G-82), Cibona (CRO)
Nikolaos Zisis (195-G-83), AEK (GRE)
Ender Arslan (185-G-83), Efes Pilsen (TUR)
Yotam Halperin (194-G-84), Maccabi T-A (ISR)
Valentin Pastal (204-C/F-84), Efes Pilsen (TUR)
Ofir Levy (87), Israel
Roberto Guerra (193-G-83), Aunacabe (ESP)
Costas Vasiliadis (200-G/F-84, agent: Tsolis Akis), PAOK (GRE)
Carlos Delfino (201-F-82, agent: Ferreyra Miguel), Skipper (ITA)
Milos Pavlovic (209-F-84), Zeleznik (YUG)

Coach of the Year
1. Zeljko Obradovic, Panathinaikos (GRE)
2. Svetislav Pesic, Barcelona (ESP)
3. Dusko Ivanovic, Tau (ESP)
4. Ettore Messina, Benetton (ITA)
5. Bogdan Tanjevic, Virtus (ITA)

Club of the Year
1. Panathinaikos (GRE)
2. Benetton Treviso (ITA)
3. Tau Cerámica (ESP)
4. Virtus Bologna (ITA)
5. CSKA Moscow (RUS)


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected][email protected]~</b>!
> Ofir Levy (87), Israel


Who's that? 
Born in 1987 but honorable mentioned among the top young players in Europe? Damn...


----------



## bender

Is anybody in here familiar with Croatian basketball? Because I would like to know something.
There's a 6-9 center on KK Zagreb, named Ivan Papac. What makes him interessting is that he's playing for a Champions Cup team despite he was born in 1987. Does anybody know him?


----------



## Jugonic

I just posted my first message in this forums replying a post about Schortsianitis at NBA Draft's forum and was looking for other Spanish people... and I see Genjuro, neighbour from a small town in Spain as Gijon. Amazing  ... btw, Genjuro: come back to the radio whenever you want, ok? 

Sorry by the offtopic, but I thought it was a funny coincidence.

About the original post, young prospects, I have to say the information you have published is fantastic and thanks to it I was able to know a bit more about several players almost unknown for me up to date.

Well, I want to write a few lines about a nice prospect from Spain who hasn't been mentioned in this post. It's Rodolfo "Rudy" Fernandez, he is a 196cm shooting guard born in April, 1985, and who plays for Joventut. Being one year younger than most of his opponents he had a great performance at Mannheim and Stuttgart's junior championships last year, and also was one of the best perimetral players in the Latvian cadet's championship.

However, despite the fact he was already good, he has improved a lot this year and has become the most dominating junior in Spain in several years, claiming MVP awards in any tournament he plays. NBA scouts have even come to follow him and media is starting to follow him a lot. He is Spanish LeBron (of course, King James is much better, but...).

Most incredible thing about him is his work ethic. Let me post here his daily schedule:

6 am: wakes up, has breakfast and takes a train to go to school
2:30 pm: arrives back home to have lunch
3:30 pm: sleeps a siesta
5:30 pm: he has to be at Palau Olimpic (pavilion) in order to have practice with the senior team of Joventut. Once he ends, he goes to practice with Senior B team (4th division). And once he ends there, he goes to practice with junior team!! You know, three daily practices at least 3-4 days a week.
10:30-11 pm: He arrives home, has dinner and goes to bed

When he has time, he helps in coaching young kids and watches basketball tapes, and if he can he goes sooner to the practices in order to shoot for a while.

Each weekend he plays games with the Senior B and Junior team and usually goes with the professional team, although he has only played 9 professional minutes yet.

Rudy Fernandez is a very complete player, as he has a great athleticism: quickness, very good leaper, coordination, flexibility... he's fantastic in fast breaks and in finalizing them and penetrations... Has good ballhandling and passing abbilities and is a great three pointer shooter: one month ago he scored 7 threes in a quarter and ended a tournament's final with 10/11. His weak point is defense, but he's young, and also has to improve his frame. He also has a winning mentality and loves to be the leader.

His sister is Marta Fernandez, Spanish National Team shooting guard and very good player. She even was European Junior Championship MVP in 1998.

It's 4:35 am and I have to work tomorrow in the morning, so I'll keep you updating about Spanish and foreigner young players tomorrow or next week. Although I'm afraid to fall in love with this forum... and I have no time for it!

PS. Excuse my English


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Jugonic</b>!
> ... and was looking for other Spanish people ... and I see Genjuro, neighbour from a small town in Spain as Gijon.


There are a few Spanish users up in here. Chef is from Bilbao, RiSInG is from Madrid. european is from Spain, too. And I think jugon_16 is from Spain as well.

You're pretty well informed about Rudy Fernandez. Do you know him personally?


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>Jugonic</b>!
> Although I'm afraid to fall in love with this forum... and I have no time for it!


Been there..........! To late for me now............


----------



## J-MAC

*Here's a name I'd like to add*

This guy might not be too familiar. He's from China and his name is Zhu Fangyu. He's a 6'7" 220 lbs SG/SF. I've seen this guy play once, in the WBC against the U.S.. He scored 14 points in that game. He just turned 20 years old, and last year he averaged over 24 points per game for his team in China.

Here's a link:
<A HREF="http://www.asia-basket.com/CHNplayer.asp?PlayerID=37945"> Zhu Fangyu profile </A>


----------



## Savo

Darko Milicic #1 euro prospect  :chee:


----------



## RoseCity

*Re: Re: what about Shagari Alleyne*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you want to compare everyone with Mutombo?


:laugh: :sigh:


----------



## bender

This goes to all you Spanish guys in here (and Brazilian, too).

Who do you think is better? Maciej Lampe or Tiago Splitter? Both are similar type of players, both are playing in the 2nd division of the Spanish League. NBAdraft.net has listed them as 1 and 2 in the 2004 Mock Draft. The order might change in future, so what's your opinion? *Who's better?*


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> This goes to all you Spanish guys in here (and Brazilian, too).
> 
> Who do you think is better? Maciej Lampe or Tiago Splitter? Both are similar type of players, both are playing in the 2nd division of the Spanish League. NBAdraft.net has listed them as 1 and 2 in the 2004 Mock Draft. The order might change in future, so what's your opinion? *Who's better?*


Great question bender.

But unfortunally I can't answer it. I only know Tiago Splitter. I never saw Lampe playing.


----------



## Chef

> Who do you think is better? Maciej Lampe or Tiago Splitter? Both are similar type of players, both are playing in the 2nd division of the Spanish League. NBAdraft.net has listed them as 1 and 2 in the 2004 Mock Draft. The order might change in future, so what's your opinion? Who's better?


Well, 3 weeks ago I went to see a match in Bilbao between Bilbao Basket (Tiago's team and my hometown team) and Complutense (Lampe's team)

Unfortunately, they coincided very little time on the court cause Maciej played less minutes than Tiago. Fortunately  the game will be repeated, because the one who controlls the scoreboard commited an error an conceded a Bilbao player made free throw to complutense. Final score was 76-77 (complutense won) and should have been 77-76 (bilbao wins). Let's see if this time they coincide more time on the floor

Anyway, IMO Maciej and Tiago are different type of players. Maciej is stronger (233 lbs), has a bigger shooting range than Tiago and it appeared to me that he had more polished moves (he has more experience than Tiago). I would say he has a Nowitzki type of game (although he needs to practice his shooting)

Tiago is skinny (217 lbs), but that gives him more mobility than other big men. He is a post player with long arms, and thanks to that he is a very good shotblocker and nice rebounder. He has nice shooting touch around the basket but he has to improve his post moves. I would compare him to Pau Gasol

Who's better Tiago or Maciej? Pau or Dirk? I let that decision to you   One thing is clear, both will be great

I will report you when they meet in the repetition of the Bilbao- Complutense game in march 18th


----------



## Chef

Their stats

Tiago///Maciej

11 games///3 games 

24 mpg///25 mpg

10 ppg///15ppg

66%///53% (FG%)

37% (3-8)///25% (2-8) (3 pt FG%) (3 pt FGM-FGA)

51% (16-31)///100% (7-7) (FT %) 

6.5 rpg (3.9 def. + 2.6 off.)///6 rpg (4.3 def.+ 1.7 off.)

0.7 apg///1.3 apg

1.65 bpg ///0 bpg

For the MVP ranking they get nearly the same average evaluation

Tiago 14 and Maciej 12


----------



## bender

Great informations. Thanks to you.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I only know Tiago Splitter.


Would you consider him as a similar good *prospect* as Nene or Anderson? Or is he even a better prospect?


----------



## JGKoblenz

I would say he is a little better prospect because he is younger than both and has more time to develop. 

As Chef said, Tiago is skinny, and I see in him a very solid body to build up. His body can change a lot with the right work. He will be a very explosive player, just like Pau. And he already has international experience.

Nene is a monster physically, but he is learning how to play the game. He started to practice basketball very late.

Anderson has a better knowledge of the game, he plays with passion, his body can be developed, but he isn't an explosive kind of a guy.

So for me Nene and Anderson are in the same level, but with different qualities, and Tiago is a bit better. Of course I'm saying as prospects.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> This goes to all you Spanish guys in here (and Brazilian, too).
> 
> Who do you think is better? Maciej Lampe or Tiago Splitter? Both are similar type of players, both are playing in the 2nd division of the Spanish League. NBAdraft.net has listed them as 1 and 2 in the 2004 Mock Draft. The order might change in future, so what's your opinion? *Who's better?*


It is very hard to tell. Both are really young and really raw. I haven't seen them enough to state a judgement about their future possibilities. Both are playing in LEB (second division in Spain) as starters, although Tiago's team is better. None of them is showing consistency in their stats: some great games, some not that much. They still probably need another season in second division before getting minutes in ACB with Real Madrid (Lampe) and TAU Vitoria (Splitter).

P.D. to JGKoblenz: Splitter is healthy again.


----------



## Chef

*Boris Diaw and Mickael Pietrus*

Could anyone tell him how do these guys play? Do they have a chance at the NBA? Who is better? I've read both are very athletic, so they must be exciting to see. Has anybody watched them playing (Starvydas  )??


----------



## starvydas

Boris Diaw : very talented player who can do virtually everything on the court. At the Euro level he can play positions 1 to 4 with equal effectiveness (NBA position should be 1 to 3). He posesses excellent athletic abilities which enables him to grab a lot of rebounds and block a lot of shots for a guard and finish with some spectacular dunks in transition. He also has great court vision and he is very unselfish, that's why his coach can make him play the 1 in short spurts. He also is a truly tremendous defender team wise as well as one-on-one. 

So why isn't he in the NBA yet?

Well, his shot is VERY erratic although it has improved a little bit this year. As he is aware of this so he tends to lose confidence and not be a factor on offense, whereas his capabilities should allow him to score more (he currently averages 10ppg in the Euroleauge). Also he does not show a lot of emotion which can be mistaken for a lack of involvement, but he truly is a player.

There's no doubt in my mind Diaw will be in the NBA, he still has two years of eligibility for the draft and if he can prove scouts he can shoot he could well be a lotto pick.

About the Pietrus brothers

Florent (older one) is an undersized PF who, IMO, can be best described as a deluxe garbage man. He does all the little things that make your team win: defense, rebounds, diving for loose ball, etc... His athletic abilities are amazing, perhaps even better than Diaws, but he is definietely too small and has not enough range to make in the L other than as Malik Rose type of player (not that it's a bad thing)
Mickael (younger brother) is a SG with equal athleticism but he can shoot from distance which improves his stock dramatically over his brother. He should be drafted in the bottom of the first round.
Both brothers are very good defenders but are turnovers prone and still take ill advised decisions.

To summarize, I think Diaw will have the better impact IF he can develop a reliable outside J. He could then become the real deal. The Pietrus brothers are good but they have less upside, they have a fair chance of being drafted though.


----------



## Chef

Do you think they would like to come to Spain to get more recognition and improve their games or they prefer to stay in france? Cause I would love to have a super athletic defender like Diaw or a shooter with great athleticism in Mickael

Do they like to dunk a lot?


----------



## starvydas

Well it's pretty obvious that their primary goal is to play in the NBA. They grew up with the Dream Team and the first broadcast of MJ's games in France, so it's like a dream for them. As I said before, I can't see Diaw play in Spain because he has a really great shot at the NBA, and should be drafted. He should also remain in France until he is drafted.
I could imagine the Pietrus brothers playing in Spain if they don't make it in the US (kinda like Digbeu), especially Florent since he has the least chance of being drafted. It's clear that French bball sucks and that wages in Spain are much higher so yes, they could end up in Spain, but, let me repeat that, not as their first option. They will stay in France until they find out if they have a real chance at being drafted and then at finding a good roster spot in one of the franchise. 
After that, everything is open.

And yes they do like to dunk a lot. All three participated in the French slam dunk contest in December. Pau Orthez right now is probably the most spectacular French team of all time thanks to them


----------



## Jehuisthere

Hey what's the situation with Darko's draft status????


----------



## Chef

As you say both could be first round picks (even lotto picks) if they improve their inside-outside game. I wanted them to play in Spain until they got drafted, cause they bring spectacle and athleticism, but it might be better for them to stay in france where they get more relevance  

A final question   I've seen that Udonis Haslem is playing in Chalon in France. Could you tell me if he is as good as scouts predicted (although he didn't get drafted) and describe me his game a little bit, his behaviour in the court...

Thank you


----------



## Chef

Tiago keeps improving, today was fantastic

23 points (9/14 2pt, 1/1 3 pt, 2/4 FT)

15 rebs (8 def + 7 off)

3 assist

1 block

1 steal

35 points of evaluation

Guess who is gonna be the MVP of the spanish second division this week?


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> Hey what's the situation with Darko's draft status????


From ESPN
_
*NBPA coming around on Darko, Sofaklis*

Whether it was a great lobbying job by NBPA president Billy Hunter, the influence of NBA ambassadors like Vlade Divac, or increasing pressure from the media, it appears that the NBA Players Association has had a change of heart concerning 17-year-old international phenoms Darko Milicic and Sofaklis Schortsianides.

Insider talked to a prominent member of the players' executive committee on Wednesday. He told me he personally had several recent conversations with Hunter on the issue and that the general consensus among the executive committee over the last few days was that the union should do everything possible to help Milicic and Schortsianides get into the draft this year.

"Our job is, and should be, to give players who want the opportunity to play in the NBA a chance," he told Insider. "We only have finite careers. If they're good enough, a team will draft them. If they aren't, they won't. I think it should be up to the teams to decide that, not David Stern."

And what about concerns, raised by several members more than a month ago, that there's no reason for veterans to fight for kids who eventually will take their jobs?

The executive committee member told Insider those concerns are legitimate, but they are outweighed by the unfairness of keeping these kids out of the draft. He expected the NBPA, when it meets in Atlanta on Saturday, to decide to file a collective bargaining agreement grievance.

That has to come as music to the ears of Milicic and Schortsianides, who were shocked when the league announced in November that they would be ineligible to declare for the 2003 NBA Draft.

Both international big men turn 18 before draft night, but the NBA has interpreted the language in the collective bargaining agreement to mean that an international player must be 18 when he officially declares for the draft. The deadline for declaring for the draft this year is May 12. Milicic turns 18 on June 20. Schortsianides on June 22.

The issue, for both sides, is charged with symbolism. David Stern has been railing on the NBPA for years to adopt an age limit that would keep anyone under the age of 20 out of the draft. The NBPA feels Stern's passion on the subject is the impetus behind the league's unusual ruling on the matter.

NBPA president Billy Hunter doesn't agree with Stern's overall philosophy on the subject. "My attitude is still the same," he recently told the N.Y. Post. "Young boys can go into the military and fight in a war in Iraq. They can get jobs. If you're mature enough to be sent off to war, there shouldn't be any prohibition to come into the league and play ball."_


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> Guess who is gonna be the MVP of the spanish second division this week?


Great!


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> A final question   I've seen that Udonis Haslem is playing in Chalon in France. Could you tell me if he is as good as scouts predicted (although he didn't get drafted) and describe me his game a little bit, his behaviour in the court...
> 
> Thank you


Haslem's stats are: 14.9ppg, 7.8rpg 62.4% FG 75%FT

I don't get to see Chalon much but Haslem has been really consistant for his rookie season. He adapted very well from playing in the NCAA to pro ball in France. His main assets are definitely his offensive moves: he's got a nice hook around the basket, he's very agressive and he's also a pretty good offensive rebounder. 
However, he still struggles a bit on defense, he has problems guarding shooting big men, certainly because he did not face many in his collegiate career but there are a lot of those players in France. He's also very foul prone, he averages 3.7 fouls in 27 minutes and that prevents him from being a factor at times. 

With some experience he should overcome these flaws and leave the French league because he has enough game to be a star ina better league (Spain for example


----------



## Chef

> Haslem's stats are: 14.9ppg, 7.8rpg 62.4% FG 75%FTI don't get to see Chalon much but Haslem has been really consistant for his rookie season. He adapted very well from playing in the NCAA to pro ball in France. His main assets are definitely his offensive moves: he's got a nice hook around the basket, he's very agressive and he's also a pretty good offensive rebounder.


Thank you for the report 

  



> With some experience he should overcome these flaws and leave the French league because he has enough game to be a star ina better league


Taht`s why I asked you about him. I heard that he had enough potential to be the MVP in every European league


----------



## bender

*Johan Petro*

Are there some new informations about him? Anything new about his "planned" transfer to Spain (heard some rumors)? And how did he play on International (u18) competition last time (he didn't play in 3 matches vs. Germany last year, but France won tho)?


----------



## 2222

*ersan ilyasova*

ersan ilyasova of ulker, turkey seems like a great prospect 
he is a 16 year-old 208 sf/pf capable of doing almost everything on court

two days ago, he scored 52 points, grabbed 19 rebounds and dished 5 assists and 5 steals against the russian cadet nt
yesterday, he had 18 points and 15 rebounds against the israeli cadet nt in........ 18 minutes

in a previous cadet tournament which fielded the turkish, serbian, russian, french and lithuanian cadet national teams, he finished with statistics of: 32 ppg. 14 rpg. 5 apg. 3 steals and 3 blocs
and in one game(namely against the lit. nt, he scored 54 points)

a while ago, he was watched by scouts of 3 NBA teams
by the way , he is originally from the turkic republic of uzbekistan


----------



## suspect

turkish republic of uebekistan?????    
lol


----------



## 2222

get yourself glasses 

it is turkic not turkish


----------



## suspect

okay then turkic republic of uzbekistan


----------



## Reznor

> two days ago, he scored 52 points, grabbed 19 rebounds and dished 5 assists and 5 steals against the russian cadet nt


well...according to the Turkish federation site it was 42 pts, and u forgot to mention that game went to double OT... easier to get such numbers when u play 10 more extra minutes. but yeh... I was told Ersan is a gr8 prospect. 

Keep an eye on 3 guys from Serbia. Nemanja Aleksandrov, Dragan Labovic and Milenko Tepic (not to be confused with Milenko Topic of course ). The first one is a big man. don't know his size, but his numbers so far go around 20+ pts and 15+ rbs.

from Russia keep an eye on Yaroslav Korolev. a 205 cm that can play 2/3/4. and a forward by the name Nikita Stepanenkov. 

FYROM got a guy by the name Nedelkov who's producing nice numbers so far. there's also a Naumoski there. baby brother?


no1 special from Israeli or German team as far as I know. but I'm sure my main man bender here can help out with the germans.


----------



## qwertyu

what's with those ex-yugos? 
They're producing good basketball players for years.
More than half of the europeans in the NBA are from former Yugoslavia.


----------



## bender

Where can I follow this tournament? I mean, where can I see the stats. (EDIT - Just found out that the tournament won't start til 14th of April  )
This guy, Ersan Ilyasova, sounds pretty interesting. Like Nemanja Alexandrov, he was born in 1987, but seems to have better numbers (does he?).

_>> I'm sure my main man bender here can help out with the germans._

Sure he can. Right now I can't find any stats, but the best player of the German team should be Nicolai Simon. He's a 193cm Shooting Guard, a terrific scorer. He's playing for Urspring Academy in Germany (kind of German Oak Hill Academy).


----------



## pizzoni

*Brazilians prospect*

Some brazilians prospects:

Leandro Barbosa, 1982, 22 old 192cm PG
Ppg 28,6 Rpg 4 Apg 6,9 Steals 2,6 TO 3,3
A young atletic player. The best young guard.

Jefferson Sobral,1980, 23 old, 202cm SF
He was a prospect and went undraft in 2002
Ppg 15,6 Rpg 6,3 Apg 2,8 Steals 1,8 TO 3,3

Fulvio: a good, 1981, 21 old 185cm PG
Ppg 20 Rpg 2,8 Apg 7,5 Steals 1,9 TO 3,3
a fast guard, not tall..but really good, at least to play in europe.

Renato: a good 1978 25 old 203cmSF, 
Ppg 20,4 Rpg ,3,4 Apg 5,1 Steals 1,5 TO 3,3
really clutch player, a little old, but a good FA

Alex: a really atletic 1980 23 190cm SG
Ppg 18,3 Rpg 4,3 Apg 5 Steals 2,2 TO 2,2
Again good FA

Nezinho: 1981 22 185cm a good PG
Ppg 18,6 Rpg 3,2 Apg 4 Steals 1,8 TO 3,5
a good guard, His last year of draft eligibilite


----------



## Reznor

There u go. no complete boxscores, but detailed stats from the games can be found on the 
Official Turkish Federation site.


----------



## 2222

my fault-ersan ilyasova was born in eskisehir, turkey. one of his parents is from uzbekistan


----------



## Reznor

I don't care where he or his parents are from....

Ersan Ýlyasova: 31 pts, 16 rbs, 2 blocks in the deciding game on the first place of the tournoment against ...Serbia. 

Turkey 85 - Serbia 72 (but serbia missed Labovic..).



1. TÜRKÝYE
2. Sýrbistan Karadað
3. Makedonya
4. Rusya
5. Ýsrail
6. Almanya

Final standings. 
I'll post some more info on the games soon. and i think it's time for a new thread for this specific tournoment.


----------



## bender

_>> Ersan Ýlyasova: 31 pts, 16 rbs, 2 blocks in the deciding game on the first place of the tournoment against ...Serbia.

Turkey 85 - Serbia 72 (but serbia missed Labovic..)._

This was a qualifying game, right? Because the tournament hasn't start yet.


----------



## Reznor

This was a friendly cadet tournoment. 

the EC will be this summer, end of July I think, in Madrid.


----------



## bender

According to fiba.com the "Challenge Round" of the "European Championship for Cadets 2003" starts on April 14th.


----------



## Reznor

Correct, but this one had nothing to do with the EC.

The "Qualifying Round" for the "Challenge Round" was back in last August.


----------



## bender

The European Championship of Cadets finished quiet a while ago, and Serbia-Montenegro won.

The best five of this tournament were:
Nemanja Aleksandrov (Serbia-Montenergo)
Ersan Ilyasova (Turkey)
Yaroslav Korolev (Russia)
Dragan Labovic (Serbia-Montenergo)
Milenko Tepic (Serbia-Montenergo)

Does anyone disagree?

_I just wanted to put this nice thread up again. Let's continue the conversation at that interesting topic._


----------



## 2222

> The best five of this tournament were:
> Nemanja Aleksandrov (Serbia-Montenergo)
> Ersan Ilyasova (Turkey)
> Yaroslav Korolev (Russia)
> Dragan Labovic (Serbia-Montenergo)
> Milenko Tepic (Serbia-Montenergo)
> 
> Does anyone disagree?


In terms of talent and future prospects, I would replace korolev with teodosic of serbia and tepic with cenk akyol of turkey

In terms of the players performance in the aforementioned tournament, I would pick antelo as the best 3-4 in place of ersan ilyasova for he hardly played throughout the tournament-just 77 minutes


----------



## bender

Bad news on Ilyasova

_» *Ulker implicated in Ilyasova scandal* 

Ulkerspor may have missed out on the senior title on Wednesday, but earlier in the week its youngsters won the Turkish Junior Basketball Championship in Konya. 

However, there is an unpleasant smell of scandal surrounding that victory. This concerns Ulker's star player Ersan Ilyasova who was earlier in the season named MVP of an age group European Championship qualifying tournament. Turkey reached the finals of that championship but if allegations which have since surfaced prove true, it could well find itself thrown out of the competition. 

According to a letter of protest sent by the Uzbekistan Basketball Federation to world governing body FIBA, Ilyasova is an Uzbek originally named Arsen Ilyasov. The letter claims that he has become a Turkish citizen by illegal means and without the Federation's knowledge or permission. 

According to a report in Fanatik (June 7), it was done like this. On August 7 2002 Arsen Ilyasov, born in 1984, entered Turkey on an Uzbek passport but was never heard of again. On September 19 of the same year an Eskisehir resident named Semsettin Bulut applied to his local population registry claiming that he had forgotten (!) to register the birth of his son 15 years earlier and asking for this to be done. It was. 

The "son" was duly registered as Ersan Ilyasova and obtained Turkish ID papers on the basis of the registration. Also on this basis, Ulkerspor later obtained a playing licence for him from the Turkish Basketball Federation (TBF). 

Of course, the charge is that Arsen Ilyasov and Ersan Ilyasova are one and the same person and that Semsettin Bulut's claim to be his father is false. But it goes further. If this is true, when registering him as a Turk, Bulut lopped 3 years off his real age, giving his date of birth as 1987. 

Should the real date of birth be 1984, then he was ineligible to play in either the European Championship referred to above or the Turkish Junior Championship. 

This cannot just be dismissed as newspaper scandal mongering. Fanatik has documented its case. It has copies of Ilyasov's immigration record, of Ersan Ilyasova's ID papers which give his father's name as Semsettin, his birthplace as Eskisehir and his date of birth as 1987, and of the Uzbek protest letter. It has not definitely established that Ilyasov and Ilyasova are the same but it has provided strong prima facie evidence and there is a case to answer. 

Unfortunately it has not been answered. There has been a deafening silence on the matter with no comment forthcoming from Ulker or the TBF. We feel the Eskisehir population registry has a question or two to answer as well. Now that the Turkish championship is over, it is surely time for an investigation of this case. And if the Turkish authorities will not investigate, FIBA will. 

Ankara - Turkish Daily News «_


----------



## 2222

*a*

the problem between the uzbek bask. fredaretion and ulker was solved and he will be eligible to play for turkey and ulker.

the uzbek basketball federation said in a written statement that there was a mix up and ersan ilyasova and arsen ilyasova were different persons(which is of course a lie) etc. I dont have time at the time being so I will write about the whole issue later on


----------



## Zelena Hracka

*Re: a*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> the problem between the uzbek bask. fredaretion and ulker was solved


I wonder how.

I know...."keep wondering"


----------



## 2222

*a*

[No personal attacks - JGKoblenz]


----------



## bender

Has any of you ever heard of Aleksandar Ugrinoski? He's playing for Cibona Zagreb. Just a year ago, he was a 6-3 PG, leading the competition at the qualifying round of the Cadets EC in assists per game (6.3 per). Now he's 6-10, and startet to play as a forward. Can you imagine a 6-10 guy with point guard skills...? :yes:


----------



## J-MAC

*Are you serious?*

Are you telling me this guy grew 7 inches in one year? Is that humanly possible?


----------



## bender

Obviously it is. He's 6-10 now, that's for sure.


----------



## gantelo

*Re: a*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> the problem between the uzbek bask. fredaretion and ulker was solved and he will be eligible to play for turkey and ulker.
> 
> the uzbek basketball federation said in a written statement that there was a mix up and ersan ilyasova and arsen ilyasova were different persons(which is of course a lie) etc. I dont have time at the time being so I will write about the whole issue later on


you can read more about this topic in this link:

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=157444&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

and also about the Fanatik newspaper, I have to say that the editor( or an important reporter) of that paper is/was the older brother of the Efes Pilsens junior coach. So that article, which I couldnt find could be false.


----------



## nazmiye demirel22

Well, it is obvious that the kid was born in Uzbekistan in 1984. What I have difficulty understanding is why the federation and Ulker felt the need to make him look 3 years younger than he actually is? And why the need for forged documents?(i.e.his Tartar father supposedly forgot to register his sibling to the office of registrar and found about his mistake right after the Uzbek federation issued a complaint to FIBA-yeah right!) I have difficulty understanding the rationale of these morons. 

p.s. did you know that kutluay is actually born in 1973(not1974)
tamer oyguc in 1965(not 1966) and husnu cakirgil in 1961!!!(not 1965)-thanks to husnu we won a u-16 championship in the1980s and surprise, Husnu was the top scorer and had to shave twice a day during the tournament


----------



## MagnusPinus

Mancinelli (20) and especially Belinelli (17) could be great players.. even at Nba level...They are athletically gifted... and the second has already a good shot from distance...


----------



## JGKoblenz

By requests, I am bumping this thread. Hoppefully there is some new players that we will discover with this thread. :yes:


----------



## alex

*Wow, that was quick!*

Thanks a million. It took only a few hours to bump this . . . five stars . . . great moderating work

But here are some questions that I have: 

Samba Guye- I have heard he is really good-- who would you compare him to that is currently in the NBA? And how tall and heavy is he? 

Brazilian players- Has any new Brazilians emerged? How is Marcus Viera doing? In my mind Brazil could be a basketball goldmine. If the sport catches on, in twenty years Brazil could have a team capable of challenging the Dream Team.

How 'bout Johan Petro? Where do you see him going? I heard he added lots of weight. Was it benificial?


Also a more general questions. 

In five-ten years, what national teams do you think will have significantly improve? Who will be the best (besides the DreamTeam)?

Also, does anyone see the day when club teams in Brazil, Italy, Spain, Greece, Russia, (other Euroleague countries), and even China get owners rich enough to buy enough good players to be competitive with NBA teams? For example, if Real Madrid decided to sign several NBA players and the top int. players to large contracts. They could offer NBA FA like Stromile Swift and Kobe Bryant large contracts to come over. They would lock up the top Euro players. But Real wouldn't be the only team doing it, Barca, Bolognia, CSKA, Maccabi Tel-Aviv, and other top teams would sign some of the best players in the world, mixing European fundamentals with American athleticism, making them competetive with any NBA team. The thought of this would be awesome in my opinion. :yes: 

And thanks again for being so swift in action, JGK!


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Wow, that was quick!*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Thanks a million. It took only a few hours to bump this . . . five stars . . . great moderating work


Thanks a lot man! I appreciate the kind words.



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> 
> Brazilian players- Has any new Brazilians emerged? How is Marcus Viera doing? In my mind Brazil could be a basketball goldmine. If the sport catches on, in twenty years Brazil could have a team capable of challenging the Dream Team.


Marcus Vieira is having a great National championship, the kid is really surprising me with his play. 

Here is his numbers this year (it is a little outdated, but still accurated):

14.3 PPG, 42.1 3P%, 64.3 FG%, 2.9 RPG and 2.1 APG in 28.5 MPG

I am not aware about Vieira's plan for the next draft, he still has 2 more years until the deadline to be drafted. 

For this year, Rafael Araujo, Anderson Varejão and Marcelo Huertas are the most likely to get selected. Next year we could have Tiago Splitter and Marcus Vieira. We already have Nenê, Leandro Barbosa and Alex Garcia (he didn't play a regular season game but he is in the IL for the Spurs).

I would say that Brazil could reach Argentina's level in a couple of years, we have pretty strong and young generation right now. About challenging the Dream Team, I think only if they send a team like in the World Cup.


----------



## alex

Would you say Marcus Viera has more potential then Leandrihno or Nene? What do you think his numbers would be eventually in the NBA, and what would be a good comparison ? 


Sorry for all the questions, but I am very intrigued by this guy. Brazil is kinda my third favorite NT behind the U.S. and Italy. Brazilian people just seem really friendly


----------



## JGKoblenz

Again, thanks for the words towards me and my country.

It's pretty hard to compare this three players because they play distinct positions: Nene (PF/C), Leandrinho (PG) and Marcus (SG).

I think Vieira is a little less athletic gifted then the other two, he is a great shooter, has a nice stroke and plays at a high pace. Predicting his numbers at NBA level is something very difficult, but eventually I think 15, 5, 4. 

[Marcus Vieira's NBADraft.net Profile] They compare him with Reggie Miller, it's not that far off, at least in the style of play. I am not very good at setting comparisons.

Here is what other poster said about him:



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Viera de Souza is a big time sleeper. 6-9 1/2. Great lateral quickness. Great shooter. long as heck. Very skinny. And doesnt play against great competition. But he is a legit prospect in early round 2 or as high as 20ish


If you never saw him in action, here are some pics, this might help:


----------



## macijauskas1

I heard that ersan ilyasova is not 16, but 22 or something. It is very popular to have much older players in Turkey and Greece teams with fake papers.


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> I heard that ersan ilyasova is not 16, but 22 or something. It is very popular to have much older players in Turkey and Greece teams with fake papers.


Which players in the Greek NT are older than advertised????

you don't know what you are talking about....Greece is in Europe....Not Africa......The birthdates of the players are well known and no players play under fake birthdates..........Sinxce you are so smartc ould you please tell me which greek players are older than advertised???


----------



## alex

Speaking of the Greek team, how is Sopho doing? 

I hear he added lots of weight and is unhappy in Italy.

Do you think he can shed the fat and fulfill his potential?


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Speaking of the Greek team, how is Sopho doing?
> 
> I hear he added lots of weight and is unhappy in Italy.
> 
> Do you think he can shed the fat and fulfill his potential?


I'm not sure but I think he's averaging 5 pts and 3 rbs


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I think he's averaging 5 pts and 3 rbs


True true...He is very very fat...he got an enormous A.ss Sometimes he shows something but is always in foul trouble..Need experience.. Let's watch what happens in 4-5 years.


----------



## alex

*Here is what Matiz said on another site . . .*

Depends on are we talking potential or skills-wise?

By potential imo:
- Biedrins, 7 footer, PF still very young but imo could be one of the next superstars!
- Roko Ukic 6'6 pg- and I am talking about true pg here, not sg with passing skills like Jaric
- Nemanja Aleksandrov... but he still has 2-3 years before NBA
...+Belinelli, Bargani, Perovic, Fernandez, Vujacic, Tomas...

Skill-wise:
- Nikola Vujcic by far, 6'11 PF (playing C in europe), not athletic but decent rebounder and some say even Divac-like passer, but he isn't interested in NBA= funny...
- Juan Carlos Navarro 6'4 SG although he could be a bit undersized for nba SG
-Sarunas Jasikevicius 6'3 PG- with problem: stopping fast 6' pg's
...+ Scola, Nocioni- imho no way he'll play sf, while he is undersized for pf, Oberto"-Matiz

Would anyone agree with this assessment?



__________________
Don't argue with an idiot, he'll drag you on his level and beat you with experiences.


----------



## AMR

Of course Nocioni can play SF!!! he could even play sometimes as SG...


----------



## Matiz

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Of course Nocioni can play SF!!! he could even play sometimes as SG...


IMHO not in the NBA...


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> IMHO not in the NBA...


Nocioni can play as SF in the NBA, he's added a great outside game to his athletic style of play this year.


----------



## Matiz

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Nocioni can play as SF in the NBA, he's added a great outside game to his athletic style of play this year.


Can he guard players like Carter, Pierce, McGrady and other tall SG's that could occasionaly find themselves at SF in nba? I always considered his offense nba-ready...
while I must admit I haven't seen him much this year.


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Can he guard players like Carter, Pierce, McGrady and other tall SG's that could occasionaly find themselves at SF in nba? I always considered his offense nba-ready...
> while I must admit I haven't seen him much this year.


 I watched Nocioni live yesterday here in Murcia, and he was impressive... he made a great game, 30 points and 6 rebounds, but not using his physical game, shooting from the outside, that was his biggest weakness, actually if he doesn't play tired (he doesn't have a backup at SF) he's close to be unstoppable in Europe, and I don't think defense is a problem for him, I think he's a great defender.. and maybe won't lock Pierce, but... can all the NBA starters defend McGrady???? no, and Nocioni wouldn't be the worst


----------



## alex

*Does anyone have info on these people?*

Tahirou Sani and Samba Gueye

Both African natives and both highly touted. I don't know anything about them though . . . :sigh:


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Does anyone have info on these people?*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Tahirou Sani and Samba Gueye
> 
> Both African natives and both highly touted. I don't know anything about them though . . . :sigh:


Take a look at the first page of this thread, there is some info about Sani. :yes:


----------



## pegasus

I hear Rudy Fernandez is a stud. But who is his game comparable to in the NBA?


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>pegasus</b>!
> I hear Rudy Fernandez is a stud. But who is his game comparable to in the NBA?


Though it isn't an exact comparation, I'd say Manu Ginobili


----------



## alex

Since so much time has lapsed since May, I think that we could revive this thread and see if anyone else of note pops up. I get NBADraft.net premium, if any of you want any player profiles I can pm them to you, or better yet post them here for everyone to see. It's very interesting to see the changes that have occured in the time the first post was done. 

To our French members, have any of you seen Ludovic Vaty?
NBADraft.net gives a very short, ambigious profile. What type of player is he? How big (he's listed by NBADraft.net as 6'9" 210) do ya think he'll get (i.e. 6'10" 245, 6'11" 250, etc.)?
And what about Tahirou Sani? I know that there is some info on him in the first page, but by now that's a bit outdated.

So, anyone new arise lately?


----------



## Gardan

Another good prospect, i think he will play in the nba...

Eduardo Hernandez

Its an athetic 7 feet center, good rebounder and good shoot...

His major problem is that he must fight more... 

He's making 7,6 points and 6,2 rebounds in ACB with Gran Canaria... in 17 minutes

He's 21 years old, and he havent had a lot of oportunities in Real Madrid

And beware with Sergio Rodriguez, Estudiantes' 18-year-old PG, a true talent. 

And another good prospect for NBA is Calderon. His numbers are 16,8 points 4,9 asists. He is a 23 year-old PG, with a good physic, good shooter and good defender. He is also a good playmaker (he has improved a lot in that). He is the starter in the NT of Spain

This summer has rejected an offer from Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## alex

Yeah, I heard about Eduardo Hernandez a few years ago. Then I heard he "peaked" and stopped improving. I'm kinda glad he has found his footing again.

Spainish basketball appears to be on the rise, moreso then most other European countries. Pau Gasol, Pau's brother, Sergio Rodriguez, Rudy Fernandez, Eduardo Hernandez, and on NBADraft.net they say that a fourteen-year-old Spanish point guard is looking extremely promising. 
I saw Rudy play against the US, and he looked very impressive. Nice range, clutch, fearless, very athletic and has a high basketball intelligence. He needs to get up to about 195-205 lbs. to avoid getting overpowered by the stronger points or shooting guards, but he could really be a nice NBA player, similar to Manu, except I think Rudy can shoot a bit better (i.e. better form, quicker release, his shot seems very hard to block as he gets very good elevation).


----------



## Gardan

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> Yeah, I heard about Eduardo Hernandez a few years ago. Then I heard he "peaked" and stopped improving. I'm kinda glad he has found his footing again.
> 
> Spainish basketball appears to be on the rise, moreso then most other European countries. Pau Gasol, Pau's brother, Sergio Rodriguez, Rudy Fernandez, Eduardo Hernandez, *and on NBADraft.net they say that a fourteen-year-old Spanish point guard is looking extremely promising.*
> I saw Rudy play against the US, and he looked very impressive. Nice range, clutch, fearless, very athletic and has a high basketball intelligence. He needs to get up to about 195-205 lbs. to avoid getting overpowered by the stronger points or shooting guards, but he could really be a nice NBA player, similar to Manu, except I think Rudy can shoot a bit better (i.e. better form, quicker release, his shot seems very hard to block as he gets very good elevation).


Ricard Rubio perhaps?

And Rudi has a lot of talent but he must begin to play as a leader and to shoot more i think...


----------



## alex

Yup, Ricardo Rubio. Dya know anything about him?


----------



## Gardan

I only have seen hime once, and i see him playing and well he scored about 40 ppg, because he played versus players with his age.

Its a guy with good skills specially in dribling and shoot.


----------



## pegasus

BUMP!


Okay, are there any new foreign prospects around?

I know this year Andrea Bargnani and Tiago Splitter are really good, but what about the younger players, let's say, those born from 1987-1990? 

I know very little, so maybe someone who sees them play could inform us, thanks.


----------



## Toxicity

pegasus said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 
> Okay, are there any new foreign prospects around?
> 
> I know this year Andrea Bargnani and Tiago Splitter are really good, but what about the younger players, let's say, those born from 1987-1990?
> 
> I know very little, so maybe someone who sees them play could inform us, thanks.


Regarding italians, 2 sure prospects:

Luigi Datome (SF; 6-9; 1987): offensive force, athletic, mature. This year he scored 15 points twice against a powerhouse like Panathinaikos... projected as lottery pick in 2007 or 2008 draft.

Danilo Gallinari (SF/SG; 6-9; 1988): rare natural born talent. Still growing... can do it all. A not great athleticism might hurt his draft status a little.


----------



## JNice

..

How is Fran Vasquez doing?


----------



## Toxicity

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> How is Fran Vasquez doing?


9 ppg, 4.4 rpg and 1.3 bpg in 22 mpg. A good but not great season so far...


----------



## oggdog

In 22 minutes that is VERY good. That's almost a point a minute.


----------



## Toxicity

oggdog said:


> In 22 minutes that is VERY good. That's almost a point a minute.


Stats aren't all and Fran isn't showing much more than last year... he's not improved like people expected. His points per minute are 0.41, far from a point a minute!


----------



## xtf

To follow young european prospects. just check out
www.europeanprospects.com


----------



## miki

Remember this name Dejan Musli.This is next Serbian star.The kid is only 15 years old and seven foot tall.He will play this year on European Cadet Championship against boys two years older than him.Two months ago he play in cadet tournament in Turkey and he won MVP trophy.He averages something like 18 points and 25 boards.He is high skilled player.There is other kid his team mate Branislav Dekic 6'9 forward same age big time prospect.They play together for FMP club.Same club that Nemanja Aleksandrov,Labovic,Teodosic playe for.In the junior squad there are three young big players Miroslav Raduljica 7 foot tall 17 years old,Milan Macvan 6'9 16 years old and Stefan Djordjevic 16 years old 6"10 center.This Saturday is Nike Hoops Summit there will be two players from Serbia Dragan Labovic and Milenko Tepic.Dragan will be great European player.In Serbian league he is the MVP and he is only 18 years old.


----------



## sdfgtrew

PLEASE REMEMBER CHINESE NAME YI JIANLIAN,SUN YUE,CHEN JIANGHUA,YI LI,LIU XIAOYU AND ZHENG ZHUN!!!!!
YI JIANLIAN






















dunk on korea center ha seung-jin








SUE YUE





























chen jianghua
no much to say how much i like his style!


----------



## kisstherim

with all the hype, Cheng Jiahua can't even make the CBA until now, lol


----------



## sdfgtrew

> with all the hype, Cheng Jiahua can't even make the CBA until now, lol


 LOL,how could you let a 16yearslod boy play adult game,chinese law will ban!!!


----------



## kisstherim

sdfgtrew said:


> LOL,how could you let a 16yearslod boy play adult game,chinese law will ban!!!


lmao, isn't he listed being born in 1988? 

and considering he has not grown for the past 3-4 years, I highly doubt his real age.

mind you, even Yao had grown 3 inches since his debut in CBA when he was 17-18, Wang had grown 2 inches too


----------



## Demiloy

I really can't believe how shortsighted the top sports officials are being. To cut players' ages is really hurting them in the long run. Why are they the only ones not to realize that?


----------

